# Banting



## Metal Liz

excuse the ignorance here hahaha... but what is banting....?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> excuse the ignorance here hahaha... but what is banting....?


Your are too young..................just joking. Basically cutting out carbs (carbohydrates) in your diet. Check out the newest book on this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> excuse the ignorance here hahaha... but what is banting....?


you've heard of the Atkins diet? well Mr Atkins "borrowed" the idea from a chap in the 1800's named Dr Banting. So basically the Atkin's diet is the new Banting diet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Metal Liz said:


> excuse the ignorance here hahaha... but what is banting....?


basically if you like bacon you can bant. ... it is a dietry adjustment where you minimize carbs and maximize on natural fats. your body then goes through a process whereby it learns to generate energy from fat, not sugars or starches.

not to be confused with paleo diet or justin beaber beat boxing into a can of ants.

it is healthy, and with vaping thrown in i am more health conscious than ever. in two and half months lost 16kg, doctor was so happy he sent me around the other doctors to show proof....

_ek was 'n d@nnerse walvis. soon i will be a streamlined tuna._

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> excuse the ignorance here hahaha... but what is banting....?


Was just about to ask that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And just for the record my sweet wife has had me on the banting diet for sometime now and I weigh the least I have done in a few years... yes the diet certainly works abut man Oh man do I miss bread and toast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ET

damn rob just started making my own cinnamon rolls. sorry

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

HPBotha said:


> basically if you like bacon you can bant. ... it is a dietry adjustment where you minimize carbs and maximize on natural fats. your body then goes through a process whereby it learns to generate energy from fat, not sugars or starches.
> 
> not to be confused with paleo diet or justin beaber beat boxing into a can of ants.
> 
> it is healthy, and with vaping thrown in i am more health conscious than ever. in two and half months lost 16kg, doctor was so happy he sent me around the other doctors to show proof....
> 
> _ek was 'n d@nnerse walvis. soon i will be a streamlined tuna._



Thank you for explaining. Now I know too. Maybe it can work, so what must I do exactly


----------



## HPBotha

you can buy the books online from Tim Noaks... but the link in the above is the basic rules.

eat anything that is green in any amount you need. you can eat proteins and natural fats.... you are more looking at natural fats. also any oils used MUST be from a nut, not a seed. any seed product is to be avoided, any bean or peanut is to be avoided. you drop your intake of carbs to a moer of a small amount.

anything white, or grown underground is to be avoided. we want natural fats....stop buying any 'low-fat' product, its in anycase a buttload of bull...and costs more


*10 golden rules of Banting*

*1*. Remember: this is not a high protein diet. It's a high fat, medium protein, low carb way of eating

*2*. Choose real foods that look like what they are, and cook them from scratch

*3*. Fat is not the enemy. Enjoy it!

*4*. Eat only when you are hungry; eat until you are satisfied - then stop

*5*. Don't eat when you're not hungry. You won't die if you occasionally skip a meal you don't feel like eating.

*6*. Stop snacking. You won't need to - it's just a habit.

*7*. No sugar. It's an addiction, and it's probably best to go cold turkey. But if you need to make it a transition, substitute with Stevia, Zylitol or Erythritol - NOT artificial sweeteners.

*8*. No grains of any kind

*9*. No (or very, very little) fruit. Think of it as a sweet rather than a health snack.

*10*. Embrace eggs. They're healthy, satisfying and very good for you. 

*What Tim Noakes eats*

Health24 asked Prof Noakes to give us an idea of what one can eat on the Banting diet. 

"I eat eggs, bacon, sausage for breakfast OR cheese, yoghurt and the previous night's fat/protein meal. 

For lunch I will snack on cheese, nuts, biltong and for dinner one of the delicious meals from Real Meal Revolution with lots of vegetables/salads.

Once you get the addictive sugar/carbs out of your diet, your brain will automatically regulate the number of calories that you need so that your body weight eventually becomes the weight it is meant to be.

Read: what people think about the Tim Noakes diet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha

BTW the thing that makes e-liquids sweet is Stevia.... so you are already banting, and you don't know it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Does anyone have the guidelines for the diet on pdf so I can print it out here at work? And oh please don't send me a "let me google that for you" link hahaha. I just started with cycling last weekend and absolutely loving it, my lung capacity is returning to normal with vaping so I want to get fit and healthy, so if I can throw a healthy diet in there too I'd be kicking in on the beach with my (in the back of the cupboard) bikini on the beach for the december holidays 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

PM me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

That is soooo cool. I only need to to kick the sugar and rice and potato and use my emmer vol skaap vet to cook in and I'm all set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Matthee

Can I ask that we move this *Banting *it's own thread 

Please

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

annemarievdh said:


> That is soooo cool. I only need to to kick the sugar and rice and potato and use my emmer vol skaap vet to cook in and I'm all set


Sheep fat is dirt cheap - 1.5 KG of sheep vat from Fruit and Veg meat market is R15... get yourself a lekker swart pot and prep the vat.... drain the vat into a metal container and you have healthy lard to prep veggies in.

best recipe for a good breakfast:


knob of butter + hand-full of fatty biltong fry until crispy
prep omelet (2-3 eggs)
throw in the biltong and top it of with some cream cheese and chopped chives

you will not get hungry untill 16:00 

SERIAS

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

HPBotha said:


> Sheep fat is dirt cheap - 1.5 KG of sheep vat from Fruit and Veg meat market is R15... get yourself a lekker swart pot and prep the vat.... drain the vat into a metal container and you have healthy lard to prep veggies in.
> 
> best recipe for a good breakfast:
> 
> 
> knob of butter + hand-full of fatty biltong fry until crispy
> prep omelet (2-3 eggs)
> throw in the biltong and top it of with some cream cheese and chopped chives
> 
> you will not get hungry untill 16:00
> 
> SERIAS



Thats what I hade for lunch on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @HPBotha 

Will look it up, hopefully I'll return to being able to fit into my jeans again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

It definately works  Giz and I have been doing it for a month and already lost 10Kg each

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> It definately works  Giz and I have been doing it for a month and already lost 10Kg each



Wow, congratulations to you two !!!!

I've picked up 15 kg in the last year. That is from the time I moved in with Jaco. So its all his fault!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Think I should give this a go, still carrying the effects of my first attempt at dropping stinkies cold turkey.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

annemarievdh said:


> Wow, congratulations to you two !!!!
> 
> I've picked up 15 kg in the last year. That is from the time I moved in with Jaco. So its all his fault!!


we can shake hands I picked up 15kg since I started vaping lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Cape vaping supplies said:


> we can shake hands I picked up 15kg since I started vaping lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Nooooo It cant be vaping, I started picking up wait a month before I started vaping


----------



## ET

man now i want to go get myself some sheep fat. if i fry bread in it i'll gain weight right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JB1987

I've been following this lifestyle for a year and a half now and lost about 40kg, it works really well and eventually changes from being a diet to becoming a lifestyle. I have customized it a bit over time though. Feel free to PM if you have any questions and I'll be happy to assist where possible. Once you start you won't regret it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Matthee said:


>


This is the first time I've ever red truw a diet plan and went

Have that
Have that
Yes have that
jip 
jip
jip
and
jip jip jip 

for everything you need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

HPBotha said:


> Sheep fat is dirt cheap - 1.5 KG of sheep vat from Fruit and Veg meat market is R15... get yourself a lekker swart pot and prep the vat.... drain the vat into a metal container and you have healthy lard to prep veggies in.
> 
> best recipe for a good breakfast:
> 
> 
> knob of butter + hand-full of fatty biltong fry until crispy
> prep omelet (2-3 eggs)
> throw in the biltong and top it of with some cream cheese and chopped chives
> 
> you will not get hungry untill 16:00
> 
> SERIAS


Great.... now there is slobber all over my desk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

i'm definitely gonna give this a go!!! 2014, seems to be my year of changing my life for the better!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> i'm definitely gonna give this a go!!! 2014, seems to be my year of changing my life for the better!!!!



I'm already planing dinner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

We find if we do not have a proper breakfast in the morning - eggs, bacon, sausages, the works, by the afternoon we become flat, without energy. But who has time for that every morning. So what we do is to have about 2/3 heaped tablespoons of muesli (Jungle Energy Crunch - Granola) mixed with a lot of double cream yoghurt, which sees one through till supper. The muesli is obviously a no-no, but works for us - still lost 15 kg, but my weight seems to have stabilised now (work in progress are new wardrobes for us!). Best double cream yoghurt for us is the Pick 'n Pay brand followed by Woolworths's. The recipes in the Noakes book are awesome, we have done many of them. Afrikaans translation of the book should be available in July 2014.
Shall post the lists shortly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Matthee said:


> We find if we do not have a proper breakfast in the morning - eggs, bacon, sausages, the works, by the afternoon we become flat, without energy. But who has time for that every morning. So what we do is to have about 2/3 heaped tablespoons of muesli (Jungle Energy Crunch - Granola) mixed with a lot of double cream yoghurt, which sees one through till supper. The muesli is obviously a no-no, but works for us - still lost 15 kg, but my weight seems to have stabilised now (work in progress are new wardrobes for us!). Best double cream yoghurt for us is the Pick 'n Pay brand followed by Woolworths's. The recipes in the Noakes book are awesome, we have done many of them. Afrikaans translation of the book should be available in July 2014.
> Shall post the lists shortly.



Wow, thank you so much @Matthee


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Ok, so I'm reviving this thread after nightfears posted his pics.

Rob and Andre and HP have lost weight on this way of eating. (not calling it a dieet!)

I am really thinking of starting this thing and giving it horns!

I've tried the Whole 30 thing, but damn that first 30 days are hard! This sounds a lot like the whole 9 kind of thing and it is very very doable! 

Is there any "Whole 30" kind of resetting necessary?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I'm reviving this thread after nightfears posted his pics.
> 
> Rob and Andre and HP have lost weight on this way of eating. (not calling it a dieet!)
> 
> I am really thinking of starting this thing and giving it horns!
> 
> I've tried the Whole 30 thing, but damn that first 30 days are hard! This sounds a lot like the whole 9 kind of thing and it is very very doable!
> 
> Is there any "Whole 30" kind of resetting necessary?


Do not know the "Whole 30" thing, so cannot answer your question. Probably not. But do get the book.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Do not know the "Whole 30" thing, so cannot answer your question. Probably not. But do get the book.


Will do. Thanks @Andre .


----------



## Gizmo

Best diet ever, you will be surprised how easy it is. You wont feel hungry all the time, you will have more energy, sure you going to miss somethings but after the first week its smooth sailing. 

This is my second time this year on it and I am on week 2 now. I failed the first time due to one cheat day ended up being cheat week etc etc. But I solidly holding my ground this time, summer body is calling. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Will do. Thanks @Andre .


And do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> Best diet ever, you will be surprised how easy it is. You wont feel hungry all the time, you will have more energy, sure you going to miss somethings but after the first week its smooth sailing.
> 
> This is my second time this year on it and I am on week 2 now. I failed the first time due to one cheat day ended up being cheat week etc etc. But I solidly holding my ground this time, summer body is calling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Cool stuff! Thanks Giz!


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> And do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions at all.


Thanks @Andre ! I will ask away.


----------



## TylerD

The afrikaans version is R.100 cheaper than the english version of the book.  Bargain!
With my last whiskey diet I lost 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> The afrikaans version is R.100 cheaper than the english version of the book.  Bargain!
> With my last whiskey diet I lost 3 days.


In the first edition they officially approved dry wine and whisky/brandy/cognac (neat), but after some complaints removed it from subsequent editions. Of course I use only the first edition.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

What? No Rice, Pasta, Potatoes, Bread or Corn? This does not sound very budget friendly 

And no peanuts.... Elvis' Breakfast will fill that gap nicely 

FYI. A banana is technically a berry


----------



## ET

and it's an eating plan, not a diet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> We find if we do not have a proper breakfast in the morning - eggs, bacon, sausages, the works, by the afternoon we become flat, without energy. But who has time for that every morning. So what we do is to have about 2/3 heaped tablespoons of muesli (Jungle Energy Crunch - Granola) mixed with a lot of double cream yoghurt, which sees one through till supper. The muesli is obviously a no-no, but works for us - still lost 15 kg, but my weight seems to have stabilised now (work in progress are new wardrobes for us!). Best double cream yoghurt for us is the Pick 'n Pay brand followed by Woolworths's. The recipes in the Noakes book are awesome, we have done many of them. Afrikaans translation of the book should be available in July 2014.
> Shall post the lists shortly.


I am a bit of a stickler for a protein breakfast for my kids and have found a very quick way of doing an eggs and bacon type breakfast. Buy an omelette maker from Tupperware and keep basic filler ingredients chopped and ready to go in the fridge.  Takes literally 5 minutes.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no question this diet works and is also diabetic friendly... but I so miss white bread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

im gona give this a try and see how it goes

i need to get into shape for the mr clifton competition

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 12389


Hey it's me in the picture! Yay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa

Ok so I started banting a week ago. Lost 1.2kg so far. Want to lose 5 - 8kg. Have two worries though... I have high blood pressure and cholesterol and use low dose medication for both as both run in the family. Do the banting pros on here think banting will do me good or should I be worried. Think I already hit ketosis as of yesterday


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> Ok so I started banting a week ago. Lost 1.2kg so far. Want to lose 5 - 8kg. Have two worries though... I have high blood pressure and cholesterol and use low dose medication for both as both run in the family. Do the banting pros on here think banting will do me good or should I be worried. Think I already hit ketosis as of yesterday



@Oupa I have the same issue and added to that I have diabetes type 2. My wife has done a HUGE amount of research on the issue and is more than happy with the diet... I'm due for blood tests real soon and that will be interesting and will let you know... my blood pressure has been stable for some time now (still on medication) and by diabetes is very happy on the diet. 

The Cholesterol issue is a contentious one and new research suggests we are WAY too anal with this cholesterol thing... and in fact cholesterol is the building block of the body.

Bottom line is my wife is happy with me on the diet and she has researched the thing to death!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Ok so I started banting a week ago. Lost 1.2kg so far. Want to lose 5 - 8kg. Have two worries though... I have high blood pressure and cholesterol and use low dose medication for both as both run in the family. Do the banting pros on here think banting will do me good or should I be worried. Think I already hit ketosis as of yesterday


My sister is on the banting plan and stopped her cholesterol meds at the same time she started. After a month her cholesterol was at normal levels. Not to say you should do the same. We also do the banting, but have found we need a good muesli (Jungle Granola) in the mornings (with lots of Pick n Pay double cream joghurt) for good energy levels through the day. Methinks it will do you good. I lost 15 kg within about 3 months, but have been at the same weight for the last 6 months. Monitor your blood pressure and cholesterol as you go along.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

Thank you sirs! I am due for bloodwork in 2 months so will also post results here... now lemme go finish that banting pizza and stick it in the oven!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

cauliflower pizza base?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yeah its awesome made some the other night

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good grief I hate Cauliflower and Cauliflower in any form... if anyone tried to give me cauliflower mash and expect me to think it tastes anything like mashed potato I'm going to knee them in the face!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ConradS

Rob Fisher said:


> Good grief I hate Cauliflower and Cauliflower in any form... if anyone tried to give me cauliflower mash and expect me to think it tastes anything like mashed potato I'm going to knee them in the face!


Hah. I have become a fan of Cauliflower in all its various states. Been eating LCHF which became so called Banting for a long time, for over 18 months now. Lost weight and picked up all of it. Turns out its tough to do this strictly. I am now again trying to lose but I am now more Paleo. Strict Paleo, no alchohol or anything artificial, eat a bit more fruit and no diary - pretend to forget about ejuice. I have lost 5kgs after about a week and a half. Will remain strict until November and start reintroducing some wine etc. A beer or two at night after work does pile on the kgs, I have to reluctantly admit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Good grief I hate Cauliflower and Cauliflower in any form... if anyone tried to give me cauliflower mash and expect me to think it tastes anything like mashed potato I'm going to knee them in the face!



I also am not the biggest fan, but this tasted awesome!!! Just like real pizza


----------



## Oupa

The key for me was adding lots of mozzarella and parmesan cheese and an egg. After this it does not even taste like cauliflower

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Does the banting diet talk about portion sizes and the amount of calories?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Does the banting diet talk about portion sizes and the amount of calories?


No, your palm size portions of meat only if I remember correctly. Some limitations on certain vegetables/fruit on the orange list, but that is because of carbohydrates contained in those. The focus is on carbs.


----------



## Silver

Ok thanks Andre

What surprises me is that with all the fatty things I would have thought calories consumed would go through the roof. 

Apparently not given the many successes that people have had


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Ok thanks Andre
> 
> What surprises me is that with all the fatty things I would have thought calories consumed would go through the roof.
> 
> Apparently not given the many successes that people have had



Seem to me reading this thread that nom-nom points aren't like I used to know them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

May I revive this thread? 
How's everyone doing on this way of eating?
I've been reading up and it sounds awesome. 
As I understand it, these fats feed your brain and your body does not have to process it like it has to with sugars and carbs. 
I watched a YouTube video called "lard makes you lean". I used to use it in everything (love it!!!) then you could not get it anymore 

Would love to hear from you guys


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> May I revive this thread?
> How's everyone doing on this way of eating?
> I've been reading up and it sounds awesome.
> As I understand it, these fats feed your brain and your body does not have to process it like it has to with sugars and carbs.
> I watched a YouTube video called "lard makes you lean". I used to use it in everything (love it!!!) then you could not get it anymore
> 
> Would love to hear from you guys


We are still going strong, and loving this style of eating.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm battling... I miss bread!


----------



## Bumblebabe

Does anyone know where onions fit in?
I am either blind or its not on the lists.


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Does anyone know where onions fit in?
> I am either blind or its not on the lists.


Onions on the green list - as much as you like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


>


Lol @Alex

That is bound to tempt some people

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


>


You suck


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm battling... I miss bread!



So does HRH. I have tried a number of the Banting breads for her. This one finally made the grade:

300g Almond flour
50g cubed almonds
22ml Psyllium husk
15ml baking powder
pinch salt
1Tbsp xylitol
100g double cream yoghurt
250g of grated cheddar cheese
6 eggs
50g melted butter

Mix everything together

Place into bread tin will greased. Add extra grated cheddar on top if you like.

Bake at 180C for 1 hour

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> So does HRH. I have tried a number of the Banting breads for her. This one finally made the grade:
> 
> 300g Almond flour
> 50g cubed almonds
> 22ml Psyllium husk
> 15ml baking powder
> pinch salt
> 1Tbsp xylitol
> 100g double cream yoghurt
> 250g of grated cheddar cheese
> 6 eggs
> 50g melted butter
> 
> Mix everything together
> 
> Place into bread tin will greased. Add extra grated cheddar on top if you like.
> 
> Bake at 180C for 1 hour



The girls have tried a few different recipes for me and none of them work for me... 

At least my diabetes is under control on this horrible diet!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The girls have tried a few different recipes for me and none of them work for me...
> 
> At least my diabetes is under control on this horrible diet!


Let them try that one....you might owe me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Let them try that one....you might owe me



Roger that! Will print it now for them!


----------



## BumbleBee

We're officially giving this a go. @Bumblebabe made us some bulletproof wonder coffee this morning. It's not as unpleasant as it sounds but it's going to take some getting used to.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

BumbleBee said:


> We're officially giving this a go. @Bumblebabe made us some bulletproof wonder coffee this morning. It's not as unpleasant as it sounds but it's going to take some getting used to.


Wifey and I are back on it also! Good luck guys!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Wifey and I are back on it also! Good luck guys!


The biggest challenge I think is going to be bread, and the convenience if all these bad foods like dried fruits and nuts. There is nothing nicer than cold meat sandwiches, especially in this heat. I do like the idea of biltong but let's face it, it's not the cheapest snack. Maybe a good time to start looking at making our own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> The biggest challenge I think is going to be bread, and the convenience if all these bad foods like dried fruits and nuts. There is nothing nicer than cold meat sandwiches, especially in this heat. I do like the idea of biltong but let's face it, it's not the cheapest snack. Maybe a good time to start looking at making our own.


Do you have the book? There is a wonderful toasted nuts and bacon recipe in there that is perfect for snacking. If not, just shout and will let you have the recipe. Do try the bread recipe I posted above - Almond flour not cheap unfortunately, but I get in bulk from http://komatifoods.giddyupcms.com/OnlineCatalog/Almonds-list.aspx


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Do you have the book? There is a wonderful toasted nuts and bacon recipe in there that is perfect for snacking. If not, just shout and will let you have the recipe. Do try the bread recipe I posted above - Almond flour not cheap unfortunately, but I get in bulk from http://komatifoods.giddyupcms.com/OnlineCatalog/Almonds-list.aspx


We were in the pharmacy yesterday, picked up a bottle of Solal Stevia Sweet for R99. I tried sneaking a Damascus Nougat through at the till but my family busted me. I was approached by the staff, they offered me a Tim Noakes book instead, sommer net out of the blue like that.... was so funny  Didn't have an extra R305 on me but I am keen on going back for it.

Thanks for the tip @Andre, will check it out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> We were in the pharmacy yesterday, picked up a bottle of Solal Stevia Sweet for R99. I tried sneaking a Damascus Nougat through at the till but my family busted me. I was approached by the staff, they offered me a Tim Noakes book instead, sommer net out of the blue like that.... was so funny  Didn't have an extra R305 on me but I am keen on going back for it.
> 
> Thanks for the tip @Andre, will check it out


We could not stomach the Stevia. Found the Xylitol much better. Will post the nuts snack just now.


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> We could not stomach the Stevia. Found the Xylitol much better. Will post the nuts snack just now.



No question... Stevia is the worst tasting substance known to man! Whoever sells this as a sweetener should go to jail for life because it's nothing like a a sweetener! 

This would be a better sweetener than Stevia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


>


Wow that looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex

I hope you guys are all taking a teaspoon of cayenne pepper twice daily. 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> I hope you guys are all taking a teaspoon of cayenne pepper twice daily.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


We were in the shops yesterday, I was telling @Bumblebabe we need to get some, but couldn't remember why

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

@BumbleBee we will fix that brain of yours soon. 

Made this for lunch for the little bee and he loved it 
First time ever I try something like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Alex said:


> I hope you guys are all taking a teaspoon of cayenne pepper twice daily.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Why?


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> So does HRH. I have tried a number of the Banting breads for her. This one finally made the grade:
> 
> 300g Almond flour
> 50g cubed almonds
> 22ml Psyllium husk
> 15ml baking powder
> pinch salt
> 1Tbsp xylitol
> 100g double cream yoghurt
> 250g of grated cheddar cheese
> 6 eggs
> 50g melted butter
> 
> Mix everything together
> 
> Place into bread tin will greased. Add extra grated cheddar on top if you like.
> 
> Bake at 180C for 1 hour


Saved thanks


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> We could not stomach the Stevia. Found the Xylitol much better. Will post the nuts snack just now.


I have no idea where to get Xylitol from, may I ask for a picture of it  please


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bumblebabe said:


> I have no idea where to get Xylitol from, may I ask for a picture of it  please



Xylitol is available at all the supermarkets and it looks and tastes like sugar! Check in the sweeteners section. Our house is being painted inside and out and everything is covered in sheets... will try and take a pic of it when the covers come off.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> I have no idea where to get Xylitol from, may I ask for a picture of it  please


In some supermarkets you will find it in the Health Foods isle. Here is the brand most widely available. Some cheaper at Wellness though.
http://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/shop/foodmarket/honey-sugar-sweeteners-syrups/sweeteners/xylitol-2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> @BumbleBee we will fix that brain of yours soon.
> 
> Made this for lunch for the little bee and he loved it
> First time ever I try something like this


That looks great, share the recipe please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Thanks for the info, will look next time 
This can get so confusing, we'll try things out and find what works 

@Andre 
Just 3 eggs, some full cream milk whisked (still have to try cream)
In the pan on low heat, on one side the grated cheese and mushrooms. I added parsley and origanum oh and Malaysian salt. Cover and cook. 
There was no recipe I just tried and it worked 
Oh and it's cooked in a chunk of butter 

I'll be more confident with more ingredients soon. 

I'm making lard this weekend so will try it again with that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Bumblebabe said:


> Why?


You need to have a read up on the benefits of cayenne,much too long a list to type out.Buy I'll tell you one thing,you need to be brave to drink it with some warm water,even with lemon juice added it's about the worst thing I've ever tried to drink,try it you'll see.


----------



## Bumblebabe

Thanks @Genosmate I just finished reading about it.
So over all because it is very good for you in so many ways


----------



## Genosmate

Bumblebabe said:


> Thanks @Genosmate I just finished reading about it.
> So over all because it is very good for you in so many ways


Yep supposedly brilliant stuff,but getting it down is the problem.I've never lasted more than 3 days of taking it and I just can't stand it!


----------



## Bumblebabe

Genosmate said:


> Yep supposedly brilliant stuff,but getting it down is the problem.I've never lasted more than 3 days of taking it and I just can't stand it!


Will see, maybe just take it like a bitter pill, fast and chase it down with biltong or something


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bumblebabe said:


> I have no idea where to get Xylitol from, may I ask for a picture of it  please



Woolies has it too!


----------



## Bumblebabe

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I'll rather try Checkers 

The picture does help. Will try the health dept


----------



## TylerD

Banting approved!
Muffin pan eggs for a quick grab and go breakfast!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

TylerD said:


> Banting approved!
> Muffin pan eggs for a quick grab and go breakfast!
> View attachment 19275


Please please share the recipe PLEEEeeeeease.

I did something similar for supper last night, was delicious 

TUNA BAKE
By Tony En Maureen Sabben
1. Mix tuna and cheese. (I did not add tuna)
2. Fry onion, garlic and green pepper.
3. Add bits of bacon (YES bacon in a tuna dish is divine!) and mushrooms.
4. Add paprika, salt, pepper and sweetener. (I added parsley and origano) 
5. And if you want 3 T of Worcestershire sauce.
6. When it's cooked mix it in with the cheese and tuna.
7. Mix 250ml cream and 3 eggs with a pinch of salt and pepper.
8. Mix it in with the rest of the ingredients.
9. Spread it in an oven dish.
10. Put some cheese on top and pop in the oven.
11. Bake at 180°C till set.
12. Serving this with a Greek salad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Just ordered Xylitol 

That Stevia was aweful!!
Dumped a whole cup of coffee out because I could not get it in.


----------



## TylerD

Bumblebabe said:


> Please please share the recipe PLEEEeeeeease.
> 
> I did something similar for supper last night, was delicious
> 
> TUNA BAKE
> By Tony En Maureen Sabben
> 1. Mix tuna and cheese. (I did not add tuna)
> 2. Fry onion, garlic and green pepper.
> 3. Add bits of bacon (YES bacon in a tuna dish is divine!) and mushrooms.
> 4. Add paprika, salt, pepper and sweetener. (I added parsley and origano)
> 5. And if you want 3 T of Worcestershire sauce.
> 6. When it's cooked mix it in with the cheese and tuna.
> 7. Mix 250ml cream and 3 eggs with a pinch of salt and pepper.
> 8. Mix it in with the rest of the ingredients.
> 9. Spread it in an oven dish.
> 10. Put some cheese on top and pop in the oven.
> 11. Bake at 180°C till set.
> 12. Serving this with a Greek salad
> 
> View attachment 19277


That looks nice! Damn!
I will have to get it from my wife. But I think its like making an omelette just in a muffin pan. Goes quite quick as well.

You must actually try to just cut sugar out completely. It's very hard, but worth it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

TylerD said:


> That looks nice! Damn!
> I will have to get it from my wife. But I think its like making an omelette just in a muffin pan. Goes quite quick as well.
> 
> You must actually try to just cut sugar out completely. It's very hard, but worth it!


I'm sure it's just like what I did last night but there was a lot of juice 
That wont work well in the muffins. I want to make those to send to school for little bee and to the studio for @BumbleBee 

We have not had any sugar at all for 2 days.
I take it Xylitol counts as sugar  Just wanted some coffee 
I could not stomach the bulletproof coffee this morning.


----------



## TylerD

Bumblebabe said:


> I'm sure it's just like what I did last night but there was a lot of juice
> That wont work well in the muffins. I want to make those to send to school for little bee and to the studio for @BumbleBee
> 
> We have not had any sugar at all for 2 days.
> I take it Xylitol counts as sugar  Just wanted some coffee
> I could not stomach the bulletproof coffee this morning.


Ok, I'm not even going to post that first sentence in the "Reading as non-vaper" thread. Lol!

Good coffee gets even better without sugar. Hard to think right. 

I will get the info from wifey tonight!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hehehehe 

Thanks @TylerD appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> I'm sure it's just like what I did last night but there was a lot of juice
> That wont work well in the muffins. I want to make those to send to school for little bee and to the studio for @BumbleBee
> 
> We have not had any sugar at all for 2 days.
> I take it Xylitol counts as sugar  Just wanted some coffee
> I could not stomach the bulletproof coffee this morning.


No, Xylitol does not count as sugar. It is the next best thing to using nothing. Far better than the non-nutritive sweeteners. Lots of info on the Internet, e.g. http://xylitol.org/about-xylitol
From 4 teaspoons of sugar in my coffee I am down to half a teaspoon of Xylitol and can go with sweet stuff in my tea.
We use xylitol a lot in ice creams and desserts, but always at half the amount stated in the recipes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

I just wonder if Sucralose will suffice for you banters - we use it in post fermenting ciders as it will not bottle ferment and to break extreme dryness?

According to Wikipedia: Sucralose is an artificial sweetener. The majority of ingested sucralose is not broken down by the body, so it is noncaloric. In the European Union, it is also known under the E number E955.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I just wonder if Sucralose will suffice for you banters - we use it in post fermenting ciders as it will not bottle ferment and to break extreme dryness?
> 
> According to Wikipedia: Sucralose is an artificial sweetener. The majority of ingested sucralose is not broken down by the body, so it is noncaloric. In the European Union, it is also known under the E number E955.


No, apparently that is poison to the body. For Banting (as @TylerD said) nothing is best, and second best are Stevia or Xylitol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> No, Xylitol does not count as sugar. It is the next best thing to using nothing. Far better than the non-nutritive sweeteners. Lots of info on the Internet, e.g. http://xylitol.org/about-xylitol
> From 4 teaspoons of sugar in my coffee I am down to half a teaspoon of Xylitol and can go with sweet stuff in my tea.
> We use xylitol a lot in ice creams and desserts, but always at half the amount stated in the recipes.


WOW 4 spoons of sugar, how did you get that in 
We all only used 1 spoon each, and if you put in just a little to much it will not go down. But at the same time bitter coffee is just as bad tasting as too sweet.

Thank you so much @Andre I'll save the link.

I do hope I did not go and buy the wrong one


----------



## yuganp

Another sweetener to try using erithyrol. I found it at http://www.faithful-to-nature.co.za/Creeds-Erythritol-500g-p-2999.html

Xylitol is not carb free and can have a laxative effect.

Check out this article http://ketodietapp.com/Blog/post/2013/06/10/Top-10-Natural-Low-carb-Sweeteners and http://www.nature.com/ejcn/journal/v61/n3/abs/1602532a.html

Also try canderel green which is stevia and erithyrol. I use his stuff for diabetes and not banting - cannot afford to loose any more weight - but the diets are very similar.


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> WOW 4 spoons of sugar, how did you get that in
> We all only used 1 spoon each, and if you put in just a little to much it will not go down. But at the same time bitter coffee is just as bad tasting as too sweet.
> 
> Thank you so much @Andre I'll save the link.
> 
> I do hope I did not go and buy the wrong one
> 
> View attachment 19282


That is the stuff - just in fancy packaging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

I see its only carbs, but is that not VERY little?


----------



## yuganp

Bumblebabe said:


> I see its only carbs, but is that not VERY little?


xylitol is a sugar alcohol so everything does not digest. usually you divide the carbs by 2 for sugar alcohols.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Arctus

Just a caution here guys, for those of you that may not know, xylitol is not good for dogs, it's great for humans but it destroys a dog's liver.
Please keep your xylitol where your dogs cant get at it and don't feed them any treats containing xylitol.

http://www.aspcapro.org/sites/pro/files/xylitol.pdf

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Arctus said:


> Just a caution here guys, for those of you that may not know, xylitol is not good for dogs, it's great for humans but it destroys a dog's liver.
> Please keep your xylitol where your dogs cant get at it and don't feed them any treats containing xylitol.
> 
> http://www.aspcapro.org/sites/pro/files/xylitol.pdf


That research I found as well. Thanks @Arctus 
With 5 dogs that is good to know


----------



## Bumblebabe

So? How is everyone doing on this?
Us adult bees are 4 kg lighter since Wednesday woohoo!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Bumblebabe said:


> So? How is everyone doing on this?
> Us adult bees are 4 kg lighter since Wednesday woohoo!!!!


I'm doing OK (still drinking red wine though) but after 5 days Iam scared to leave the house because if I see someone eating any kind of bread I'm likely to start drooling and maybe attack them to get a bite of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Genosmate said:


> I'm doing OK (still drinking red wine though) but after 5 days Iam scared to leave the house because if I see someone eating any kind of bread I'm likely to start drooling and maybe attack them to get a bite of it!


I feel so sorry for you 

I dont have that at all. Loving the food I'm allowed to eat so its not a problem.
I really thought I was going to go after the sweets but not even craving that 

Maybe your fat intake is not high enough, I see people say that if you make it higher you will feel more satisfied and wont drool after the foods you miss.


----------



## Ollie

Bumblebabe said:


> So? How is everyone doing on this?
> Us adult bees are 4 kg lighter since Wednesday woohoo!!!!



Im doing fine... Started Banting on the 2nd of Jan, so im 2 weeks in and ALL of my cravings are gone... dont even want bread anymore. I dont have a scale but i can report that im not as bloated anymore, my clothhes are getting a bit looser, and i feel allot better!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ollie

Bumblebabe said:


> Maybe your fat intake is not high enough, I see people say that if you make it higher you will feel more satisfied and wont drool after the foods you miss.



Wet and fatty biltong is the key!!! a little bit goes a long way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## yuganp

Try some of the products from this site http://www.lowcarblifestyle.co.za. I have used some of the products but purchased it from a shop.

Also check this site for some recipes - not directly banting but LCHF - http://authoritynutrition.com/101-healthy-low-carb-recipes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Genosmate

Bumblebabe said:


> I feel so sorry for you
> 
> I dont have that at all. Loving the food I'm allowed to eat so its not a problem.
> I really thought I was going to go after the sweets but not even craving that
> 
> Maybe your fat intake is not high enough, I see people say that if you make it higher you will feel more satisfied and wont drool after the foods you miss.


I'm pretty lucky in most respects,I don't eat much sweet stuff,haven't put sugar in coffee or tea since I was about 18 years old (now 53) and I can't stand the taste of it,but I love bread,pasta,rice and potatoes so thats the tough part.I can safely say that since the day I started vaping,coming up for two years I've never been tempted to try a ciggie,but the bread story is killing me after a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Oliver Barry said:


> Wet and fatty biltong is the key!!! a little bit goes a long way!



Ek is 'n Engelsman,I can't eat that stuff,its OK if its dry though!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Oliver Barry said:


> Im doing fine... Started Banting on the 2nd of Jan, so im 2 weeks in and ALL of my cravings are gone... dont even want bread anymore. I dont have a scale but i can report that im not as bloated anymore, my clothhes are getting a bit looser, and i feel allot better!


That is wonderful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Genosmate said:


> I'm pretty lucky in most respects,I don't eat much sweet stuff,haven't put sugar in coffee or tea since I was about 18 years old (now 53) and I can't stand the taste of it,but I love bread,pasta,rice and potatoes so thats the tough part.I can safely say that since the day I started vaping,coming up for two years I've never been tempted to try a ciggie,but the bread story is killing me after a few days.


Ok I confess, if someone ate pasta in front of me I would probably die!!!
There is a bag of pasta in the cupboard that is teasing, BUT it is also a reminder of what I am trying to do.
I thought I would miss bread too but not so far 

Just be strong!!


----------



## Bumblebabe

Genosmate said:


> Ek is 'n Engelsman,I can't eat that stuff,its OK if its dry though!


Dry but with lots of fat on it will still do the trick.

We love the wet fatty biltong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Wet and Fatty FTW.... with lots of spice! yusss, im gonna go get some now! haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Oliver Barry said:


> Wet and Fatty FTW.... with lots of spice! yusss, im gonna go get some now! haha


Hehehehe 
It is so cool that the foods you love so much you may eat 

I'm now trying to figure out if spices are allowed or not, some say yes and some say no...... pffff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Bumblebabe said:


> Dry but with lots of fat on it will still do the trick.
> 
> We love the wet fatty biltong





Bumblebabe said:


> Hehehehe
> It is so cool that the foods you love so much you may eat
> 
> I'm now trying to figure out if spices are allowed or not, some say yes and some say no...... pffff



I eat spice regardless... there are certain things i wont give up... yes, i probably wont lose as quickly as the rest, but im chosing this as a lifestyle, so i will reach my goal anyway! lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> So? How is everyone doing on this?
> Us adult bees are 4 kg lighter since Wednesday woohoo!!!!


That is wonderful. I lost some 15 kg in the first 3/4 months (started December 2013). Since then my weight has been stable.


Genosmate said:


> I'm doing OK (still drinking red wine though) but after 5 days Iam scared to leave the house because if I see someone eating any kind of bread I'm likely to start drooling and maybe attack them to get a bite of it!


Same here - whiskey, red wine and cognac will not be given up. Bread does not bother me at all, but was a huge problem for HRH. I tried about a dozen banting bread recipes for her without success. Struck gold with this recipe - give it a try.


Genosmate said:


> I'm pretty lucky in most respects,I don't eat much sweet stuff,haven't put sugar in coffee or tea since I was about 18 years old (now 53) and I can't stand the taste of it,but I love bread,pasta,rice and potatoes so thats the tough part.I can safely say that since the day I started vaping,coming up for two years I've never been tempted to try a ciggie,but the bread story is killing me after a few days.


Substitute potatoes with sweet potatoes. It is on the orange list, but you can have one a day, which is a lot. Just use your normal potato recipe for the sweet potatoes - we do a potato bake with sweet potatoes, a garlic and butter sweet potato, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> That is wonderful. I lost some 15 kg in the first 3/4 months (started December 2013). Since then my weight has been stable.
> 
> Same here - whiskey, red wine and cognac will not be given up. Bread does not bother me at all, but was a huge problem for HRH. I tried about a dozen banting bread recipes for her without success. Struck gold with this recipe - give it a try.
> 
> Substitute potatoes with sweet potatoes. It is on the orange list, but you can have one a day, which is a lot. Just use your normal potato recipe for the sweet potatoes - we do a potato bake with sweet potatoes, a garlic and butter sweet potato, etc.


Hi Andre
Thanks for all advice,just one thing did you lose 15kg and still drink alcohol.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Hi Andre
> Thanks for all advice,just one thing did you lose 15kg and still drink alcohol.


Yes, we have the first edition of the book, which says whiskey and dry wine are fine. The anti-alcohol lobby made sure it was condemned in subsequent editions. But, we are moderate and social only drinkers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> Yes, we have the first edition of the book, which says whiskey and dry wine are fine. The anti-alcohol lobby made sure it was condemned in subsequent editions. But, we are moderate and social only drinkers.





Andre said:


> That is wonderful. I lost some 15 kg in the first 3/4 months (started December 2013). Since then my weight has been stable.
> 
> Same here - whiskey, red wine and cognac will not be given up. Bread does not bother me at all, but was a huge problem for HRH. I tried about a dozen banting bread recipes for her without success. Struck gold with this recipe - give it a try.
> 
> Substitute potatoes with sweet potatoes. It is on the orange list, but you can have one a day, which is a lot. Just use your normal potato recipe for the sweet potatoes - we do a potato bake with sweet potatoes, a garlic and butter sweet potato, etc.


That is awesome well done!!
We are looking forward to loosing some more 

Alcohol is no problem for us, maybe once a year I'll have wine and @BumbleBee will have something or another 
So no biggy 

Thanks for all the input, every bit helps.

Got my pork fat and am ready to render some lard, first time ever so hold thumbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

So I started the lard rendering. 
After 1:30 hours I have this much. 


Then my dad said I'm doing it wrong 
So now I have chunks in and not draining it off as I go lol


I have 2kg to do, will share with you how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Oh and so far the Bees have lost a total of 7,2kg 
Little bee 1.4 
Since Wednesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

and this bee is down 3.6kg since Wednesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

And here we go. 6:30 hours later we have 2 bottles of lard. 
Smaller cuts work better  my way 
One on the left still cooling and the other one has been in the fridge.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> The biggest challenge I think is going to be bread, and the convenience if all these bad foods like dried fruits and nuts. There is nothing nicer than cold meat sandwiches, especially in this heat. I do like the idea of biltong but let's face it, it's not the cheapest snack. Maybe a good time to start looking at making our own.


You make a burger, but instead of bread you wrap everything in a big lettuce leave. You'd be surprised how nice it works

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Now after making crackle as per picture below. We have a 3rd bottle of lard. 
1/2 a bottle that will taste different. 
Added some Himalayan salt to the crackle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> and this bee is down 3.6kg since Wednesday


Wow, you are melting away! New clothes are expensive and shopping for them is insanely horrible....ask me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Wow, you are melting away! New clothes are expensive and shopping for them is insanely horrible....ask me.


Melting is exactly what we're doing up here in "tropical paradise" 

Shopping for new clothes is not a problem, we're in the right line of work for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> Melting is exactly what we're doing up here in "tropical paradise"
> 
> Shopping for new clothes is not a problem, we're in the right line of work for that


Guess I'll have to start making those cargo pants in a smaller size 
Been meaning to make them in black

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Melting is exactly what we're doing up here in "tropical paradise"
> 
> Shopping for new clothes is not a problem, we're in the right line of work for that


Lol, I hate shopping


Bumblebabe said:


> Guess I'll have to start making those cargo pants in a smaller size
> Been meaning to make them in black


Lol, wait for the weight to stabilize otherwise you will have to do a new size every second week. I walked around with oversized clothing for quite a while until HRH forced me to go malling.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> Lol, I hate shopping
> 
> Lol, wait for the weight to stabilize otherwise you will have to do a new size every second week. I walked around with oversized clothing for quite a while until HRH forced me to go malling.


I think @BumbleBee does not mind the malling this as much as I do. 
I hate shopping, no matter what it is. Even litte bee has to live with supplier t-shirts and home made shorts 


We cooked veggies and chicken pieces in some of the fat I rendered and I am happy to report it was delicious 
Well worth all the hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Alex said:


> I hope you guys are all taking a teaspoon of cayenne pepper twice daily.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Ok I would like to know if you are joking or insane 
I tasted it, just a tiny sprinkle and my mouth was on fire for half an hour!!!!!!
How do you get a teaspoon of it in at once, do you stay conscious?????? 
I must say it's really good in the food

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Bumblebabe said:


> Ok I would like to know if you are joking or insane
> I tasted it, just a tiny sprinkle and my mouth was on fire for half an hour!!!!!!
> How do you get a teaspoon of it in at once, do you stay conscious??????
> I must say it's really good in the food



lol, ok first of all it must be the right stuff. The color should be more red than orange. 

The trick in taking it with minimal burn, is to place the teaspoon of CP in an espresso cup. Add just enough water to mix it in, as little as possible is best. Then stir it with the back of the teaspoon, and quickly pour into your mouth. 

Don't swallow yet though, fill the espresso cup as above and then swallow. Do this a few times and there is virtually no burning. The mistake some people make is using too much water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> lol, ok first of all it must be the right stuff. The color should be more red than orange.
> 
> The trick in taking it with minimal burn, is to place the teaspoon of CP in an espresso cup. Add just enough water to mix it in, as little as possible is best. Then stir it with the back of the teaspoon, and quickly pour into your mouth.
> 
> Don't swallow yet though, fill the espresso cup as above and then swallow. Do this a few times and there is virtually no burning. The mistake some people make is using too much water.


Here is the stuff we got, powdered fire!




did you notice how I subtly positioned a few of my mods in the pic?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Apparently you need the right spoon, make funny noises and pull faces when you do cayenne pepper:

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> Here is the stuff we got, powdered fire!
> 
> View attachment 19537
> 
> 
> did you notice how I subtly positioned a few of my mods in the pic?



Try to source organic cayenne.

Here are some experiences from others

http://www.earthclinic.com/remedies/cayenne2.html


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Apparently you need the right spoon, make funny noises and pull faces when you do cayenne pepper:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


>



Lol. The chick on the right was so happy at the start of the video. Then she started screaming like a banshee :

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Alex said:


>



Whahaha that's was almost me with just a tiny bit of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## LandyMan

Bumblebabe said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> View attachment 19604


Not yet. But my wife still wants to make it for us seeing that I am a chocoholic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> View attachment 19604


No, looks interesting...let us know how it came out. What is "designated" coconut?


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> No, looks interesting...let us know how it came out. What is "designated" coconut?


Now I know too 

*Desiccated coconut* basically means that the *coconut* meat has been dried and that it now contains much less moisture than the initial fruit. Shredded *coconut*: Made up of thin strands of *coconut*, shredded *coconut* looks a little like grated cheddar cheese. It's usually available both sweetened and unsweetened.


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Now I know too
> 
> *Desiccated coconut* basically means that the *coconut* meat has been dried and that it now contains much less moisture than the initial fruit. Shredded *coconut*: Made up of thin strands of *coconut*, shredded *coconut* looks a little like grated cheddar cheese. It's usually available both sweetened and unsweetened.


Lol, thanks, I know "desiccated" coconut, the "designated" coconut threw me, but seems like a typo then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Well cocoa is one of the healthiest things you can have, so it must be good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Howzit guys. Ok so it's day 4 for me now. Going quite good. Really happy came across this thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nooby said:


> Howzit guys. Ok so it's day 4 for me now. Going quite good. Really happy came across this thread!


Welcome! 

Banting is awesome


----------



## Nooby

Yes it is indeed! Busy googling low carb choc muffins, pizza bases and bread. It's killing me watching everyone else eat it. Plus the wife made choc muffins over the weekend with that ready mix! So now I'm eager to find low carb recipes.


----------



## Bumblebabe

Nooby said:


> Yes it is indeed! Busy googling low carb choc muffins, pizza bases and bread. It's killing me watching everyone else eat it. Plus the wife made choc muffins over the weekend with that ready mix! So now I'm eager to find low carb recipes.


Oh no!! 
Luckily we are all in it 

Welcome to a new life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## b1scu17

I apologise for the wall of text but there's no other way of getting across a vast amount of relevant info.

I usually refrain from posting in threads about exercise and/or nutrition as there are so many aspects to losing/gaining weight. Saw some posts when scrolling through the thread about some missing their starches and just thought I'd share the work of some great people and maybe some would find it useful/interesting.

Yes this is controversial because when some random dude posts on a forum, why should a person believe him over the professor that released a book, etc. I will most definitely link the studies and resources of the people that do some great work in the field.

Lots of diets in the mainstream do work but not entirely for the reasons advertised.
Recently a friend started a keto diet and asked me what I think of it as he lost some weight and was excited about his progress.
I didn't mean to take away from his excitement/progress at all but the progress isn't due to your body releasing more ketones which burn fat for fuel, as it's found in studies that a non-keto diet can also be equally if not more effective.

The bottom line is calories in vs calories out. Even for people with high insulin resistance.
Carbs is not the evil. Calorie surplus is.
Carbs doesn't directly cause a person to store fat. The lack of carbs also won't guarantee fat loss, not if you don't create a calorie deficit.
I heard of Tim Noakes book on the keto diet. The reason why the diet works is not because of not eating carbs but cutting 100-150g (400-600kcal) carbs out of a diet AND limiting portions of the rest will certainly create a calorie deficit.
Eating enough protein and fat will still at some point create a calorie surplus which will cause storage into fat stores.

Great article by a nutrition guru Alan Aragon.
http://www.alanaragon.com/carbs-fat-friends-after-all.html
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16403234


> A relatively recent trial examined the effects of 3 diets consisting of roughly 1400 kcals each for 8 weeks, followed by 4 weeks of maintenance [3]. The diets had the following macronutrient proportions: a) very low fat (70% carb, 10% fat, 20% protein), b) high unsaturated fat (50% carb, 30% fat, 20% protein), and c) very low carb (4% carb, 61% fat, 35% protein). Since none of the groups were told to separate their fat and carb intake, the high unsaturated fat group should have lost the least amount of fat because of all that dreadful mixing, right? On the contrary, no significant differences were seen in total weight loss, or loss of bodyfat percent. And here’s the kicker: this lack of difference in bodyfat reduction was seen despite the distinctly different effects each diet had on fasting insulin levels.



No matter the carb intake, as long as calories in was less than calories out, the body resorts to other means such as gluconeogenesis to use other sources like fat and protein to produce glycogen.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16685046


> Another recent trial compared two 1500 calorie diets, a non-ketogenic diet and a ketogenic one [4]. Insulin sensitivity was equally improved between the groups. No inhibition of fat loss was seen in the non-ketogenic diet despite the fact that it was moderate in both fat (30%) and carbs (40%). In fact, the non-keto group lost more bodyweight and bodyfat than the keto group, although neither of these effects was statistically significant. It appears that any threat of fat/carb combining slowing fat loss is imagination-based.



*Insulin* obviously pops up.
Just as some people's bodies raises their insulin too much when eating a certain food, it doesn't stay elevated, and when it drops.
Insulin is not directly the cause of weight gain. Insulin problems make people lethargic, more tired and lazy and also makes them feel hungry more often. Recipe for weight gain. Wanting to eat more and move less. Calories in go up, and calories out go down.



People with insulin resistance really have to focus on making calories count with high satiation food that keeps you fuller for longer. They can't afford wasting calories on some sweets or things. It didn't fill them up and brought them a small meal's worth of calories closer to their daily limit.
Green vegetables are great choices as they have very low calories per gram and makes you feel full quite quickly.

One of the most interesting aspects of low carb diets, if people are exercising, is maybe that they like filling themselves up with whey protein shakes?
Interestingly enough, whey protein can spike your insulin more than white bread 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22647249
You don't hear people saying they're gonna avoid their protein

*GI value* is also nothing to base a diet on.
http://alanaragon.com/glycemic-index
Some people will benefit from specific diets because of allergies, other medical reasons, etc. so no diet is a "BAD" diet. If it works, it works.
Some people do feel better when cutting certain foods like red meat, gluten, refined sugar, milk products, or eating less carbs, less fat, etc, etc.

The mainstream diet and fitness industry makes it's money from the fact that very few people dig deeper into nutrition and the vast majority will only ever hear what's being said by people around us or someone trying to sell a product/service. I'm definitely not calling anyone a con artist or a bad person, just that what most know about nutrition and what still spreads to this day comes from so many years ago even though so many new and great things have been discovered.

Essentially, purely in terms of body composition, a calorie is a calorie. In terms of health, it definitely is not.
In a side note, without weight training exercise a person will lose muscle tissue along with fat, eventually getting "skinny fat". Looking slim but having the flabbiness. Been there
Because bodyfat percentage is just that, a percentage, losing muscle along with bodyfat will make the muscle to fat ratio drop slower
Some heavy weight training and cardio will help keep muscle tissue, burn fat and the bodyfat percentage will drop faster.

If a person knows about counting calories, macros, healthy vs unhealthy food sources, etc. then you can easily create your own diet and never have to swear off your favourite foods.
I use a free app called MyFitnessPal to track calories. Scan a barcode, weigh the portion and done.
If you're not comfortable with figuring out a balanced/healthy diet a you go then by all means follow preplanned diets. I just wanted to share some info that saved me from going insane trying to eat foods from these diets that I either hate, depriving myself of so many foods or just doesn't fit into my lifestyle to prepare those foods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

b1scu17 said:


> I apologise for the wall of text but there's no other way of getting across a vast amount of relevant info.
> 
> I usually refrain from posting in threads about exercise and/or nutrition as there are so many aspects to losing/gaining weight. Saw some posts when scrolling through the thread about some missing their starches and just thought I'd share the work of some great people and maybe some would find it useful/interesting.
> 
> Yes this is controversial because when some random dude posts on a forum, why should a person believe him over the professor that released a book, etc. I will most definitely link the studies and resources of the people that do some great work in the field.
> 
> Lots of diets in the mainstream do work but not entirely for the reasons advertised.
> Recently a friend started a keto diet and asked me what I think of it as he lost some weight and was excited about his progress.
> I didn't mean to take away from his excitement/progress at all but the progress isn't due to your body releasing more ketones which burn fat for fuel, as it's found in studies that a non-keto diet can also be equally if not more effective.
> 
> The bottom line is calories in vs calories out. Even for people with high insulin resistance.
> Carbs is not the evil. Calorie surplus is.
> Carbs doesn't directly cause a person to store fat. The lack of carbs also won't guarantee fat loss, not if you don't create a calorie deficit.
> I heard of Tim Noakes book on the keto diet. The reason why the diet works is not because of not eating carbs but cutting 100-150g (400-600kcal) carbs out of a diet AND limiting portions of the rest will certainly create a calorie deficit.
> Eating enough protein and fat will still at some point create a calorie surplus which will cause storage into fat stores.
> 
> Great article by a nutrition guru Alan Aragon.
> http://www.alanaragon.com/carbs-fat-friends-after-all.html
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16403234
> 
> 
> No matter the carb intake, as long as calories in was less than calories out, the body resorts to other means such as gluconeogenesis to use other sources like fat and protein to produce glycogen.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16685046
> 
> 
> *Insulin* obviously pops up.
> Just as some people's bodies raises their insulin too much when eating a certain food, it doesn't stay elevated, and when it drops.
> Insulin is not directly the cause of weight gain. Insulin problems make people lethargic, more tired and lazy and also makes them feel hungry more often. Recipe for weight gain. Wanting to eat more and move less. Calories in go up, and calories out go down.
> View attachment 19630
> 
> 
> People with insulin resistance really have to focus on making calories count with high satiation food that keeps you fuller for longer. They can't afford wasting calories on some sweets or things. It didn't fill them up and brought them a small meal's worth of calories closer to their daily limit.
> Green vegetables are great choices as they have very low calories per gram and makes you feel full quite quickly.
> 
> One of the most interesting aspects of low carb diets, if people are exercising, is maybe that they like filling themselves up with whey protein shakes?
> Interestingly enough, whey protein can spike your insulin more than white bread
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22647249
> You don't hear people saying they're gonna avoid their protein
> 
> *GI value* is also nothing to base a diet on.
> http://alanaragon.com/glycemic-index
> Some people will benefit from specific diets because of allergies, other medical reasons, etc. so no diet is a "BAD" diet. If it works, it works.
> Some people do feel better when cutting certain foods like red meat, gluten, refined sugar, milk products, or eating less carbs, less fat, etc, etc.
> 
> The mainstream diet and fitness industry makes it's money from the fact that very few people dig deeper into nutrition and the vast majority will only ever hear what's being said by people around us or someone trying to sell a product/service. I'm definitely not calling anyone a con artist or a bad person, just that what most know about nutrition and what still spreads to this day comes from so many years ago even though so many new and great things have been discovered.
> 
> Essentially, purely in terms of body composition, a calorie is a calorie. In terms of health, it definitely is not.
> In a side note, without weight training exercise a person will lose muscle tissue along with fat, eventually getting "skinny fat". Looking slim but having the flabbiness. Been there
> Because bodyfat percentage is just that, a percentage, losing muscle along with bodyfat will make the muscle to fat ratio drop slower
> Some heavy weight training and cardio will help keep muscle tissue, burn fat and the bodyfat percentage will drop faster.
> 
> If a person knows about counting calories, macros, healthy vs unhealthy food sources, etc. then you can easily create your own diet and never have to swear off your favourite foods.
> I use a free app called MyFitnessPal to track calories. Scan a barcode, weigh the portion and done.
> If you're not comfortable with figuring out a balanced/healthy diet a you go then by all means follow preplanned diets. I just wanted to share some info that saved me from going insane trying to eat foods from these diets that I either hate, depriving myself of so many foods or just doesn't fit into my lifestyle to prepare those foods.


I am no expert so cannot comment other than to say the Tim Noakes plan has worked for us and ask that you consider reading his book.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

I agree with the calories part and the flabby fat. Loosing weight does entail calories out.. but I think this diet is a healthier way of lifestyle as well, and the plus is loosing weight as well. I will see after a month how much weight I lost. I'm definitely going to incorporate exercise as part of weight lose and healthy lifestyle..


----------



## b1scu17

Andre said:


> I am no expert so cannot comment other than to say the Tim Noakes plan has worked for us and ask that you consider reading his book.


Really not trying to take away from anyone's success or convince anyone from changing what works for them 
Just saying, carbs and insulin spiking aren't the evils that it's made out to be and in those linked studies, no matter what the carb intake was, all subjects lost bodyfat and bodyweight. If it boiled down to insulin spiking then we should even avoided some protein sources. 
Protein increases satiety in meals so a person fills up and stays full for longer. Usually the carbs most people eat aren't high satiety sources so we get hungry more often and end up overeating. A person can still create a caloric surplus with fat and protein

Just wanted share this cause one reason why so many give up trying to follow a diet is because it just doesn't fit into their lifestyles, routines or schedules. It's knowing what your options are that can help find a solution that works and most importantly, is sustainable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I would go this far and say that Sugar is worse than cocaine. The biggest evil in our existence. People can stop, with a lot of effort, using cocaine, but sugar is much harder.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> I am no expert so cannot comment other than to say the Tim Noakes plan has worked for us and ask that you consider reading his book.


Have you watched " cereal killers, don't fear fat"?
We watched it last night, explains a lot and worth watching
We found it on kickass to download.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

So as you know, it was @BumbleBee 's birthday yesterday.
I sent mom-in-law the green list because she wanted to make him dinner.
WOW!!! 5 stars for the effort 
We ate so well that we only got a picture of the main meal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

We are going to live on fat bombs from now on 
They are delicious

They are stuck in the ice tray but I got these few out hehehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby

Morning All. Quick question... I know this might be a little personal, but does banting make you constipated? 

I wanted to know what I could eat to assist with this? Something high in fiber that does not contain to much carbs? What is permissible should I ask..

Thanks All


----------



## Andre

Your are not vooping at the moment, are you.

It does have this effect on some people in the beginning stages of banting. Best imo is to do a course of probiotics.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nooby

Ok thanks, will look into the probiotics as an option .. however, how long does this "beginning" stage last? Does it return to normal again?


----------



## BumbleBee

Nooby said:


> Morning All. Quick question... I know this might be a little personal, but does banting make you constipated?
> 
> I wanted to know what I could eat to assist with this? Something high in fiber that does not contain to much carbs? What is permissible should I ask..
> 
> Thanks All


Yip, we all have a bit of a traffic jam going on, they say it passes. I've heard that a teaspoon of olive oil is said to help things along, haven't tried this yet, yuck. Things are slowly starting to move along on their own again though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Ok thanks, will look into the probiotics as an option .. however, how long does this "beginning" stage last? Does it return to normal again?


I have no idea. This was mentioned in passing by some of our banting friends. Not the sort of subject one seeks to get details and progress reports on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nooby said:


> Ok thanks, will look into the probiotics as an option .. however, how long does this "beginning" stage last? Does it return to normal again?


We're almost at 2 weeks and it has only now started coming right.


----------



## Nooby

Lol... It's such a touchy subject hey! It feels as though my tummy isn't getting any slimmer because of this. Also, I cannot eat regularly because ya...


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Lol... It's such a touchy subject hey! It feels as though my tummy isn't getting any slimmer because of this. Also, I cannot eat regularly because ya...


Lol, hang it there....it will pass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> Lol, hang it there....it will pass



 I actually didn't bring any lunch or breakfast to work! I'm to full...


----------



## BumbleBee

Nooby said:


> I actually didn't bring any lunch or breakfast to work! I'm to full...


Don't starve yourself, eat if you're hungry, just try not to snack. Like @Andre said, this will pass


----------



## Nooby

BumbleBee said:


> Don't starve yourself, eat if you're hungry, just try not to snack. Like @Andre said, this will pass



Yes I will eat if I'm hungry... But I don't feel like I will get hungry, if you know what I mean. I don't get appetite anymore.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nooby said:


> Yes I will eat if I'm hungry... But I don't feel like I will get hungry, if you know what I mean. I don't get appetite anymore.


That's perfectly normal  Nothing to do with constipation, it's because you're eating enough and your food satisfies you and you're not craving the carbs anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

We are all eating soooo much less. Feels like I'm cooking for an Army when you look at all the leftovers.
BUT leftovers make great breakfast and lunch

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

So I'm making caulipizza 
Cauliflower is in the oven cooking then I have to make a dough out of that 
Hold thumbs it works


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> So I'm making caulipizza
> Cauliflower is in the oven cooking then I have to make a dough out of that
> Hold thumbs it works


We have made caulibases many a time. Great. We usually steam the cauliflower, then press it in cheesecloth to get moisture out, add stuff, press out in in the baking tin and bake in the oven. Thereafter add all the goodies and bake.
Good luck. Let us know how it came out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Pretty much the recipe I got yip 
Thanks, may need it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

It was yummy but my crust crumbled away 
I'll learn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Maybe someone would like to try this. 
Banting cake


----------



## KimH

For the guys in Cape Town there is a coffee shop at Sandown Retail called Bread and Butter that have banting dishes on their menu 
The owners are heavily into it and their food is awesome, they even do a banting cheesecake :

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

I just found this base resepe. 
Sounds like a better idea 

http://www.fathead-movie.com/index....e-older-brothers-oldest-sons-faux-carb-pizza/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> I just found this base resepe.
> Sounds like a better idea
> 
> http://www.fathead-movie.com/index....e-older-brothers-oldest-sons-faux-carb-pizza/


Looks good, thanks - shall give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio

@Nooby Try adding some flaxseed to your your diet, that should do the trick to get stuff moving along again, or a warm glass of water and lemon in the morning and green tea in the evening.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Richio said:


> @Nooby Try adding some flaxseed to your your diet, that should do the trick to get stuff moving along again, or a warm glass of water and lemon in the morning and green tea in the evening.


also look into Psyllium Husk, should keep everyone vooping comfortably

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Who has tried the "bread" recipe from the book I'm interested to get opinions before I try the pasta recipe!


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Who has tried the "bread" recipe from the book I'm interested to get opinions before I try the pasta recipe!


We did not like their bread at all - this one is the current favourite: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/banting.t3040/page-3#post-170567
The pasta is good, but some work if I remember correctly.


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> We did not like their bread at all - this one is the current favourite: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/banting.t3040/page-3#post-170567
> The pasta is good, but some work if I remember correctly.


Thanks Andre,I would not be able to put into words what I think that "bread" tastes like without heavy censorship,that would in fact leave no words!
I'll try the other one and give the pasta a shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

We have not yet tried the bread or pasta.
Non of use are to keen on it.

Still going strong, loosing and yeah the pants are getting far to big now 

I did find another pizza base recipe that I do want to try. No flour or cauliflower.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Found this one. Worth giving it a go 


NO DOUGH PIZZA!!!!!!! This one is a WINNER!!!!
Gluten Free, Low Carb, Diabetic Friendly!!!!!!
For when you absolutely want pizza but not all the carbs!!!!!!!

Crust
1 (8 oz) package of full fat cream cheese, room temperature
2 eggs
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp garlic powder
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese

Topping
1/2 cup pizza sauce
1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
toppings - pepperoni, ham, sausage, mushrooms, peppers
Garlic powder

Preheat oven to 350.

Lightly spay a 9×13 baking dish with cooking spray. With a handheld mixer, mix cream cheese, eggs, pepper, garlic powder and parmesan cheese until combined. Spread into baking dish. Bake for 12-15 minutes, our until golden brown. Allow crust to cool for 10 minutes.

Spread pizza sauce on crust. Top with cheese and toppings. Sprinkle pizza with garlic powder. Bake 8-10 minutes, until cheese is melted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Lol good one Marzuq 

It's my 3rd day carb free, and I'm feeling great

My weakness is potatoes 



Thought I'd give a diet a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Riaz said:


> Lol good one Marzuq
> 
> It's my 3rd day carb free, and I'm feeling great
> 
> My weakness is potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd give a diet a try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just keep at it, after a week or so you wont want any

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Lol good one Marzuq
> 
> It's my 3rd day carb free, and I'm feeling great
> 
> My weakness is potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd give a diet a try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best. Just use sweet potato in the place of potatoes, using the same recipes as for the latter.


----------



## Riaz

Andre said:


> All the best. Just use sweet potato in the place of potatoes, using the same recipes as for the latter.


great, thanks @Andre 

sweet potato slap chips, sounds good to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Riaz said:


> great, thanks @Andre
> 
> sweet potato slap chips, sounds good to me


As long as you deep fry them in lard and not vegetable oil.
That should be really yummy


----------



## Riaz

Bumblebabe said:


> As long as you deep fry them in lard and not vegetable oil.
> That should be really yummy


i was thinking of putting them in the oven

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy

@b1scu17 great post with a valid and accurate message. The equation of calories in < calories out = weight loss is fool proof (unless some medical condition exisists) and by further adding in macro nutrient management and exercise will impact and define body composition. Being "Skinnyfat" is so unappealing!

In my mind, Banting is just a buzzword for a diet that results in Ketosis. Keto diets have been very popular in bodybuilding circles for ages. Eventually everyone on Banting will reach a weight loss plateau and further loss will only be possible once a small caloric deficit is achieved again.

I would be interested to hear from endurance athletes or other gym bunnies as to how their performance levels are on Banting?


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> Lol good one Marzuq
> 
> It's my 3rd day carb free, and I'm feeling great
> 
> My weakness is potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd give a diet a try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


because of my gyming and the fact that i want to go back to my original hulk version of myself my diet has been cleaned up.
I do high protein and very low carbs. i did design eating plans for some clients while i was still doing a hobby job as a trainer.
what i do know is that carbs is essential. just what carbs you have is the question as well as how you prepare it.

Anyone out there really looking to lose a few kgs and is already on a eating plan... here is some advice. trust me you gna hate it and love it .

heres why you hate it.
2 days of the week all you eat is this...

2 to 4 scrambled eggs for breakfast
2 to 3 boiled eggs (white only no yolks) every 2 hours.
4 scrambled eggs for supper

in total you prob have around 16 to 18 eggs for the day.

do not use salt or any sauces containing salt or dairy. low fat mayo...

this is called carb depletion and works like a bomb.


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> because of my gyming and the fact that i want to go back to my original hulk version of myself my diet has been cleaned up.
> I do high protein and very low carbs. i did design eating plans for some clients while i was still doing a hobby job as a trainer.
> what i do know is that carbs is essential. just what carbs you have is the question as well as how you prepare it.
> 
> Anyone out there really looking to lose a few kgs and is already on a eating plan... here is some advice. trust me you gna hate it and love it .
> 
> heres why you hate it.
> 2 days of the week all you eat is this...
> 
> 2 to 4 scrambled eggs for breakfast
> 2 to 3 boiled eggs (white only no yolks) every 2 hours.
> 4 scrambled eggs for supper
> 
> in total you prob have around 16 to 18 eggs for the day.
> 
> do not use salt or any sauces containing salt or dairy. low fat mayo...
> 
> this is called carb depletion and works like a bomb.


shew brother, how will the people around me feel, eating all those eggs????


----------



## Riaz

but on a serious note, i need an eating plan

i also need to join the gym


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> but on a serious note, i need an eating plan
> 
> i also need to join the gym


@Riaz i will gladly do an eating plan for you. But i have a condition. you need to go to gym. you need to do it at least 4 weeks because thats how long it will take to see physical results.


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> @Riaz i will gladly do an eating plan for you. But i have a condition. you need to go to gym. you need to do it at least 4 weeks because thats how long it will take to see physical results.


that would be great, thank you

i will join the gym by this weekend


----------



## Nooby

So... started running on Monday, yesterday and will again on Friday. This will hopefully be my weekly slots. I tried to stop vaping as well. Went by whole day without it, then vaped again the evening lol. I decided to only vape after work when I get home. Not sure why I'm going this route, but starting to take my health, diet and fitness seriously now.

Banting + running(excercise) = success lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> So... started running on Monday, yesterday and will again on Friday. This will hopefully be my weekly slots. I tried to stop vaping as well. Went by whole day without it, then vaped again the evening lol. I decided to only vape after work when I get home. Not sure why I'm going this route, but starting to take my health, diet and fitness seriously now.
> 
> Banting + running(excercise) = success lol


And how is the other not-running going now?


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> And how is the other not-running going now?



Sorry @Andre , not sure what you asking lol. Run that by me again


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Sorry @Andre , not sure what you asking lol. Run that by me again


You know, the stomach refusing to go/run at all. As you reported earlier.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

Andre said:


> You know, the stomach refusing to go/run at all. As you reported earlier.



Oh hahaha... It's much better! Still not the same, but definitely an improvement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Matt

Marzuq said:


> because of my gyming and the fact that i want to go back to my original hulk version of myself my diet has been cleaned up.
> I do high protein and very low carbs. i did design eating plans for some clients while i was still doing a hobby job as a trainer.
> what i do know is that carbs is essential. just what carbs you have is the question as well as how you prepare it.
> 
> Anyone out there really looking to lose a few kgs and is already on a eating plan... here is some advice. trust me you gna hate it and love it .
> 
> heres why you hate it.
> 2 days of the week all you eat is this...
> 
> 2 to 4 scrambled eggs for breakfast
> 2 to 3 boiled eggs (white only no yolks) every 2 hours.
> 4 scrambled eggs for supper
> 
> in total you prob have around 16 to 18 eggs for the day.
> 
> do not use salt or any sauces containing salt or dairy. low fat mayo...
> 
> this is called carb depletion and works like a bomb.



Doing the carb depletion this weekend used to do it with veggies going to give the eggs a try. Its always a great start of starting to eat health the keto diets are not for me ill keep with allot of brown rice and chicken. Just need to find some variation to make it easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> View attachment 21222


Classic!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Here's something I tried (recipe attached),its a lot better than the "bread" with husks and flax (kak) its actually pretty good.
I only tried the flatbread recipe but both are from the same person.Stuck to the quantities but after letting the mix stand I had to add a bit more coconut flour,maybe if the flour was fine or put in a coffee grinder first it might absorb some more liquid.Worth a try and I'm sure it would go well with a nice curry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Here's something I tried (recipe attached),its a lot better than the "bread" with husks and flax (kak) its actually pretty good.
> I only tried the flatbread recipe but both are from the same person.Stuck to the quantities but after letting the mix stand I had to add a bit more coconut flour,maybe if the flour was fine or put in a coffee grinder first it might absorb some more liquid.Worth a try and I'm sure it would go well with a nice curry.


Thanks, shall certainly give it a go. Also hate the flax stuff.


----------



## Nooby

Tried making Almond bread over the weekend. It really sucked big time. Tasted like you eating the actual nuts (probably because the flour isn't fine enough). Definitely going to try the coconut flower(cheaper as well).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Well Saturday was our one month of Banting and I'm very happy to report
@BumbleBee down by 10,6
Me down by 8,3
Little bee down by 6,7


Feeling amazing 

Would recommend to anyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Well Saturday was our one month of Banting and I'm very happy to report
> @BumbleBee down by 10,6
> Me down by 8,3
> Little bee down by 6,7
> 
> 
> Feeling amazing
> 
> Would recommend to anyone


Awesome, that is a whopping 25.6 in total. We need before and after pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> Awesome, that is a whopping 25.6 in total. We need before and after pics


Thank you

Lol we are not quite there yet 
Another month or so and there will be pics for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Bumblebabe said:


> Well Saturday was our one month of Banting and I'm very happy to report
> @BumbleBee down by 10,6
> Me down by 8,3
> Little bee down by 6,7
> 
> 
> Feeling amazing
> 
> Would recommend to anyone


Thats great,well done.
I've also been going for about a month but I've only lost 3kg,must be the red wine I keep guzzling in the evenings.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Genosmate said:


> Thats great,well done.
> I've also been going for about a month but I've only lost 3kg,must be the red wine I keep guzzling in the evenings.


Yeah we are going 100% flat out with it. The very worst we have had was blueberries from the festival. 

Hmm some red wine once or twice a week maybe 

3 kg is still good, remember we have a lot to loose. Expecting it to slow down now, hope it doesn't

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Good morning everyone 
Weight loss going well
@BumbleBee less 11,7
Me 10,1
Little bee 8,8

Still loving the food, eating less and no problem saying no to carbs or sugar. 

Energy very low. Been through carb flu so not sure what is happening. 
Not giving up at all. 

@Andre may I ask you for a recommendation?
I'm looking for a good red wine. 
I used to have a glass of very sweet white wine maybe 3 or 4 times a year. So my knowledge of wine is very poor, problem is that our wine selection is limited too. I love putting wine in food and would love to try some red wine. Which commonly available red wine would have the most good stuff for your health?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Have an awesome Sunday


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Good morning everyone
> Weight loss going well
> @BumbleBee less 11,7
> Me 10,1
> Little bee 8,8
> 
> Still loving the food, eating less and no problem saying no to carbs or sugar.
> 
> Energy very low. Been through carb flu so not sure what is happening.
> Not giving up at all.
> 
> @Andre may I ask you for a recommendation?
> I'm looking for a good red wine.
> I used to have a glass of very sweet white wine maybe 3 or 4 times a year. So my knowledge of wine is very poor, problem is that our wine selection is limited too. I love putting wine in food and would love to try some red wine. Which commonly available red wine would have the most good stuff for your health?
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Have an awesome Sunday


Great going. I found that if we did not have a substantial breakfast with enough fat energy levels became very low towards the afternoon. Because that is not always possible, we compromised by having Jungle Crunch Energy Granola muesli with lots of double cream yoghurt for breakfast.
Any dry red wine should do. Stay away from sweet or semi-sweet wines. I am a Darling Cellars fan, if available at your place - Merlot is usually easy drinking. Can also recommend the Swartland Tinta Barocca. Do not know how well stocked your Checkers is, but they usually have a good, affordable selection of reds, even international reds. A fabulous red to start your dry red wine drinking journey on is a Chilean Pinot Noir - if you can find the brand "Casillero del Diablo" even better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

It's more of a going to bed tired and waking tired 24/7. 
Some say we are addapting to fat now and it leaves you with no energy. Here we thought we were over the carb flu 

Kido seam fine and doing well  very happy about that. 

Thanks for the wine suggestions, I'll go have a look. Maybe a good kick in the behind is what we need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Alex said:


> Well cocoa is one of the healthiest things you can have, so it must be good.


Be carefull.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> Be carefull.
> View attachment 22341



"15 years in the cocoa business, and as a chemical engineer.

Cocoa powder and cacao powder are the same.

What is considered "raw" cacao is suppose to be a cocoa powder that has been in a process that never exceeded 110 degrees Fahrenheit...which is already an almost impossible scenario, since cocoa beans are grown in the Equator, and you may exceed that temperature while drying in the patio under the sun covered with black linens (to heat it up and allow the fermentation of the bean)....and yes, you need to dry them, otherwise they will rotten in a few days, and the shell will be too difficult to peel off.

Back to cocoa powder....
ALL cocoa powder comes from the cocoa bean, which without the shell is called cocoa nib (a.k.a. cacao nib). The first step is grinding of the nib (which again, when you grind something to such small particle size you will create a lot of friction with -that's right - heat!). That will give you the cocoa/cacao paste (a.k.a. cacao mass or liquor), which has about 50 to 56% fat (cocoa butter) in it...and ALL cocoa powders have to go through that stage.

Next stage is to take some of that butter away, which the raw community claims can be done through "cold pressing". For any that don't understand that term, cold pressing is done with oils like olive oil to preserve the oil almost intact by cooling the press plates while applying pressure (pressure generates heat, therefore it needs to be cooled). But here is a reminder, olive oil is liquid in room temperature, cocoa butter is SOLID, and it STARTS melting at about 100 degrees Fahrenheit ... so, you cannot control and cool it to a point where it will be still in a solid phase, because it cannot be pressed and "flow" out.

Last operation is to grind the solids left in the press, again - heat...and there is your cocoa powder or cacao powder... you tell me if you call it "raw", a term not defined by the FDA for cocoa, and that can be used by anyone just to sell the cocoa to a much higher price. Maybe that is why bigger, more serious companies don't have this product, since they do not want to be liable for false advertising...

Regarding "Raw" cocoa nibs or cocoa beans...yes, that is possible, and the only concern is the high bacteriological plate count... but how much you want to train your immune system is up to each individual. And yes, the less manipulated the cocoa, the more polyphenols and healthy chemicals you will obtain from it.

There is also a difference between alkalized or ducthed powders, and the natural ones (which do not contain any potassium carbonate), being the second ones the ones containing more of the healthy properties (antioxidants). But that is totally different than claiming a "raw" cocoa powder.

So, that is my explanation, and again, I respect anyone's opinion on what they want to eat or how they want to consume it. I just disagree with misleading the general public just to make juicy profits."

source: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/19794/whats-difference-between-cacao-powder-and-cocoa-powder

and another link 
here

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD

Alex said:


> "15 years in the cocoa business, and as a chemical engineer.
> 
> Cocoa powder and cacao powder are the same.
> 
> What is considered "raw" cacao is suppose to be a cocoa powder that has been in a process that never exceeded 110 degrees Fahrenheit...which is already an almost impossible scenario, since cocoa beans are grown in the Equator, and you may exceed that temperature while drying in the patio under the sun covered with black linens (to heat it up and allow the fermentation of the bean)....and yes, you need to dry them, otherwise they will rotten in a few days, and the shell will be too difficult to peel off.
> 
> Back to cocoa powder....
> ALL cocoa powder comes from the cocoa bean, which without the shell is called cocoa nib (a.k.a. cacao nib). The first step is grinding of the nib (which again, when you grind something to such small particle size you will create a lot of friction with -that's right - heat!). That will give you the cocoa/cacao paste (a.k.a. cacao mass or liquor), which has about 50 to 56% fat (cocoa butter) in it...and ALL cocoa powders have to go through that stage.
> 
> Next stage is to take some of that butter away, which the raw community claims can be done through "cold pressing". For any that don't understand that term, cold pressing is done with oils like olive oil to preserve the oil almost intact by cooling the press plates while applying pressure (pressure generates heat, therefore it needs to be cooled). But here is a reminder, olive oil is liquid in room temperature, cocoa butter is SOLID, and it STARTS melting at about 100 degrees Fahrenheit ... so, you cannot control and cool it to a point where it will be still in a solid phase, because it cannot be pressed and "flow" out.
> 
> Last operation is to grind the solids left in the press, again - heat...and there is your cocoa powder or cacao powder... you tell me if you call it "raw", a term not defined by the FDA for cocoa, and that can be used by anyone just to sell the cocoa to a much higher price. Maybe that is why bigger, more serious companies don't have this product, since they do not want to be liable for false advertising...
> 
> Regarding "Raw" cocoa nibs or cocoa beans...yes, that is possible, and the only concern is the high bacteriological plate count... but how much you want to train your immune system is up to each individual. And yes, the less manipulated the cocoa, the more polyphenols and healthy chemicals you will obtain from it.
> 
> There is also a difference between alkalized or ducthed powders, and the natural ones (which do not contain any potassium carbonate), being the second ones the ones containing more of the healthy properties (antioxidants). But that is totally different than claiming a "raw" cocoa powder.
> 
> So, that is my explanation, and again, I respect anyone's opinion on what they want to eat or how they want to consume it. I just disagree with misleading the general public just to make juicy profits."
> 
> source: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/19794/whats-difference-between-cacao-powder-and-cocoa-powder
> 
> and another link
> here


Thanks for clearing that up @Alex . I was mislead then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

@Andre 
Hi, is this the correct one? 
I was totally out of my comfort zone hehehe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> @Andre
> Hi, is this the correct one?
> I was totally out of my comfort zone hehehe
> 
> View attachment 22488


Perfect....that is one of our absolute favourites. Hope you enjoy. If it is hot, add ice - do not listen to the peeps telling you you cannot add ice to wine.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> Perfect....that is one of our absolute favourites. Hope you enjoy. If it is hot, add ice - do not listen to the peeps telling you you cannot add ice to wine.


Yay!!! I was not sure because it has a screw top lol
It smells awesome, can't wait to try it with our mushroom burgers tonight. 

Thank you so much for your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Banting burgers for supper
Why have we not done this before now?? 
Totally awesome and filling 
YUM!!
Big black mushrooms, then smooth cottage cheese, patty, Gouda, lettuce, tomato and quick fry onion

Thanks @Andre that wine has me seriously tipsy 
No it was not a lot hehehe
It's one I will have to learn to drink

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Bumblebabe said:


> Banting burgers for supper
> Why have we not done this before now??
> Totally awesome and filling
> YUM!!
> Big black mushrooms, then smooth cottage cheese, patty, Gouda, lettuce, tomato and quick fry onion
> 
> Thanks @Andre that wine has me seriously tipsy
> No it was not a lot hehehe
> It's one I will have to learn to drink
> View attachment 22495


Looks awesome @Bumblebabe !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Banting burgers for supper
> Why have we not done this before now??
> Totally awesome and filling
> YUM!!
> Big black mushrooms, then smooth cottage cheese, patty, Gouda, lettuce, tomato and quick fry onion
> 
> Thanks @Andre that wine has me seriously tipsy
> No it was not a lot hehehe
> It's one I will have to learn to drink
> View attachment 22495


Wow, looks delectable. You dry red takes some time to get used to, but once you are there - not much to beat it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Anyone ever tried the banting pizzas at col'cacchio?
Were there just now and I must recommend it. Very nice!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Anyone ever tried the banting pizzas at col'cacchio?
> Were there just now and I must recommend it. Very nice!!!
> View attachment 22531
> View attachment 22532


That looks very yummy. Doubt it will beat the burgers we had last night though, @Bumblebabe rocked those bad boys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Yes I had a margarita pizza from them... wasn't to bad actually, but then again, neither was the debonairs pizza for lunch today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK there is now a forum just for you Cauliflower pushers... http://www.bantingforum.co.za/

So go pedal your non carbs there in future!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan

We just tried this recipe for banting bread. Quick, easy and very tasty:

Mix 2 tablespoons of almond flour with 2 teaspoons of coconut flour, 1 teaspoon of baking powder and a pinch of salt. Add 1 beaten egg and enough oil to get the consistency you want.

Cook in a microwave for 1 minute or until a toothpick comes out clean.

Voila. Making garlic bread with this recipe for our braai tonight 

Added some bacon and cheese:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

http://i.imgur.com/8GKmS6C.gifv





edit: would be great if xenforo includes support for gifv


----------



## Bumblebabe

So its been 4 months and here are our results so far
Apart from the stable blood sugar, normal blood pressure and a bunch of other health benefits
we have lost
@BumbleBee 21,1kg
me 18,4kg
babybee 13,4kg

After a month of carb flu (thought it would never end) we have so much energy  and feeling great!!!
Totally worth it

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## johan

That's a lot of mass reduction @Bumblebabe! Congratulations to you guys. Something like this should do me good, but I don't do pig and assume banting relies a lot on pig for protein.


----------



## Bumblebabe

johan said:


> That's a lot of mass reduction @Bumblebabe! Congratulations to you guys. Something like this should do me good, but I don't do pig and assume banting relies a lot on pig for protein.


Thanks, it feels awesome 

No not at all, we eat a lot less pork than we used to.
Protein is only the size of your palm.
The rest is veggies and a whole lot of fat 
Olive oil,coconut oil, lard, butter, coconut cream, cream and so on.
The food is just to yummy to fall off his way of eating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> So its been 4 months and here are our results so far
> Apart from the stable blood sugar, normal blood pressure and a bunch of other health benefits
> we have lost
> @BumbleBee 21,1kg
> me 18,4kg
> babybee 13,4kg
> 
> After a month of carb flu (thought it would never end) we have so much energy  and feeling great!!!
> Totally worth it


Wow, well done!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee

OMG!! I just have to post this now, @Bumblebabe just made us Bacon Soup! From scratch, no recipe, just gooied stuff together. Much nomness is happening now at the hive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow , congrats on the results @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe. That is phenomenal!!!

Out of interest, how old is babybee ? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Wow , congrats on the results @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe. That is phenomenal!!!
> 
> Out of interest, how old is babybee ? Lol


Whhooops, totally forgot about this thread 

@Silver, he is 12 

I had to look this thread up to post this video that my son made, he filmed and edited it himself 

How to make your own butter:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

WOW!!! Those numbers look a lot different now


----------



## Gizmo

Alex said:


> edit: would be great if xenforo includes support for gifv






Use the media tab for GIVF format.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Gizmo said:


> Use the media tab for GIVF format.




Yeah thanks I know it works now, it never used to though.


----------



## BumbleBee

And kerpow! Both @Bumblebabe and myself have officially lost over 30kgs each since 14 January

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> And kerpow! Both @Bumblebabe and myself have officially lost over 30kgs each since 14 January


Pics or it did not happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Pics or it did not happen.


Man I wish I had taken proper "before" pics, but I'll try and rustle up something 

But pics and weight loss aside, my BP is down from a constant 165/95 to a much more manageable 130/85. Resting heart rate is down from 125 to 85 bpm and blood glucose is 5.2 every time I check it. I also get far fewer headaches. Not to mention mood and energy levels are constant all day, I concentrate better and acid reflux is a thing of the past. Man I wish I knew about this sooner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Man I wish I had taken proper "before" pics, but I'll try and rustle up something
> 
> But pics and weight loss aside, my BP is down from a constant 165/95 to a much more manageable 130/85. Resting heart rate is down from 125 to 85 bpm and blood glucose is 5.2 every time I check it. I also get far fewer headaches. Not to mention mood and energy levels are constant all day, I concentrate better and acid reflux is a thing of the past. Man I wish I knew about this sooner


Absolutely, same this side. And not smoking has helped too. Overcoming GERD and COPD at the same time - what a win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Absolutely, same this side. And not smoking has helped too. Overcoming GERD and COPD at the same time - what a win!


It's all so awesome


----------



## Matt

Another good option is: http://fitchef.co.za/orderPage/21-Day-No-Bread-No-Sugar.php

I bought there cooking course been using it for 3 weeks now lost 7kg. (also a banting option included)
They teach you how to cook 55 meals in 2 hours perfect for if you have limited time and they giving it away for free this month. 

Also no acid reflux anymore (they removed my gallblatter so that was a big issue for me) and more energie all over. Without giving up all carbs just no processed food and you can only have high quality carbs.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Here is the pudding

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Bumblebabe said:


> Here is the pudding
> 
> View attachment 34895
> 
> View attachment 34896


Holy Crap!  I need new jeans! Again....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Here is the pudding
> 
> View attachment 34895
> 
> View attachment 34896




you can sell that to the good Dr Noakes! Great stuff.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan

Awesome achievements @BumbleBee & @Bumblebabe

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Wow @Bumblebabe and @BumbleBee 
*That *is an achievement of note!
Well done

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan

@Silver I suggest you don't try banting, as only a vapour will be left after a day or two, just a friendly yet caring warning .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Lost 14kg's in 2 months so far. Only cut out sugar and starch. It's working for me and I'm never hungry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

I had a 48 hour fast this week. Not forced at all, was just not hungry. Had dinner last night, too many friends bugging me to eat 

In that 48 hours I felt clear headed, very high energy and concentration easy. Oh and 2,4kg off this week 
So I do it again 
I have to add that fasting is not for everyone. 
I have done extensive research on fasting, so when the "gut hunger strike" came along I grabbed it and gave it a try. 

@zadiac those are amazing results  keep going


----------



## whatalotigot

Bumblebabe said:


> After a month of carb flu (thought it would never end) we have so much energy  and feeling great!!!
> Totally worth it



Well done guys, Great that the banting has been working for you. 

The reason you guys feel so energetic is because carbs work on the brain the same way heroin does. Its a depressant. Eating any sort of carbs weather it bread or pasta or any other, work on the same receptors in the brain as heroin targets. Hence why most people are accually addicted to eating the bad foods. 

Keep it up. Next step is to remove some dairy out the diet. and Drink loads of water. Keep the good fats such as Avo's and loose the bacons and meat fats. 

Some of my clients have done the banting and have had some very bad effects for cholesterol and heart issues. Dont be fooled. Butter IS NOT good for you. LOL, Keep it reasonable and try changing the diet slightly now its a more natural, "from the ground" diet. 

Well done and keep it up!


----------



## whatalotigot

Bumblebabe said:


> I had a 48 hour fast this week. Not forced at all, was just not hungry. Had dinner last night, too many friends bugging me to eat
> 
> In that 48 hours I felt clear headed, very high energy and concentration easy. Oh and 2,4kg off this week
> So I do it again
> I have to add that fasting is not for everyone.
> I have done extensive research on fasting, so when the "gut hunger strike" came along I grabbed it and gave it a try.
> 
> @zadiac those are amazing results  keep going



A fast is great for the body to help detox any toxins remaining in the body that dont get any chance to expel due to constant feeding. 

interesting fact: starving the body to often or too long might cause the body to go into "shock" mode. when the body realizes that there isnt any food coming in, or an inconsistent feeding pattern, the body will try and store whatever energy it has for later as it thinks it wont be getting any for a while. This storage is the fat cells. 
When you do eat again any energy that you do get from this meal could be stored as fat for later. 

Best option for the body, Keep 4-5 small meals equally spaced through out the day. This helps keeping the motabolism high as well as telling the body, there is no shortage of food here, keep burning energy at a fast rate. With some of my clients, this technique has worked better then banting itself. 

like I said the fast is great for detox, But when eating after the detox, avoid anything high energy, Keep to mainly proteins and veg or salad to avoid any energy being stored as proteins veg and salad have very little fat storage capabilities.

Please also remember to be drinking minimum 1.5L of water per day. this also helps the process of food through the body and also boosts metabolism and can boost your weight loss.

Keep up the good work Banters!!


----------



## Bumblebabe

whatalotigot said:


> A fast is great for the body to help detox any toxins remaining in the body that dont get any chance to expel due to constant feeding.
> 
> interesting fact: starving the body to often or too long might cause the body to go into "shock" mode. when the body realizes that there isnt any food coming in, or an inconsistent feeding pattern, the body will try and store whatever energy it has for later as it thinks it wont be getting any for a while. This storage is the fat cells.
> When you do eat again any energy that you do get from this meal could be stored as fat for later.
> 
> Best option for the body, Keep 4-5 small meals equally spaced through out the day. This helps keeping the motabolism high as well as telling the body, there is no shortage of food here, keep burning energy at a fast rate. With some of my clients, this technique has worked better then banting itself.
> 
> like I said the fast is great for detox, But when eating after the detox, avoid anything high energy, Keep to mainly proteins and veg or salad to avoid any energy being stored as proteins veg and salad have very little fat storage capabilities.
> 
> Please also remember to be drinking minimum 1.5L of water per day. this also helps the process of food through the body and also boosts metabolism and can boost your weight loss.
> 
> Keep up the good work Banters!!


Hi @whatalotigot 

Are you a banter?

What you are saying I totally disagree with. That is the old conventional way of thinking.
We do not need 3-6 meals a day, that is over eating.
You only need to eat what your body needs to function everyday.
Maximum of 3 meals a day, with plenty of fat to sustain you.

You need a lot more water than just 1,5L a day. Coffee and tea does not count. If you are Banting, you should drink at least 2,5L and more.
If you think you have had enough, go have some more. Over the years our gut and brain lost their proper connection. A week or so of Banting and you start learning that not every hunger cramp is for hunger. Some of those signals are for thirst, you need water not food.

Fasting gives your body a chance to repair itself. Your body gives off growth hormones that heals.
You do not detox while fasting, your body is already clean after a few weeks of Banting. 
Diabetics benefit greatly by fasting. No insulin needed if you are not eating. They lose a lot more weight by fasting, because the body does not have to fight the food. It can heal and use the fat reserves.
It is not for everyone. I fast every day in the week, 24 hour fast. Weekends I eat breakfast, if I am hungry.
Only people that are fat adapted should try it, 3 -4 months of 100% Banting.

It is not the quantity of food you eat but the quality. The higher the quality of your food is the more your body will benefit from it, the less you need.

Very happy to keep Banting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## whatalotigot

@Bumblebabe I am a personal trainer. I am not a banter,* I do not have any dairy* / sugar / bread / pasta's only when I need to put on muscle.
I eat a clean diet. 3L water per day when not in the gym 4L when training. I also 



Bumblebabe said:


> Hi @whatalotigot
> 
> Are you a banter?
> 
> What you are saying I totally disagree with. That is the old conventional way of thinking.
> We do not need 3-6 meals a day, that is over eating.
> You only need to eat what your body needs to function everyday.
> Maximum of 3 meals a day, with plenty of fat to sustain you.
> 
> You need a lot more water than just 1,5L a day. Coffee and tea does not count. If you are Banting, you should drink at least 2,5L and more.
> If you think you have had enough, go have some more. Over the years our gut and brain lost their proper connection. A week or so of Banting and you start learning that not every hunger cramp is for hunger. Some of those signals are for thirst, you need water not food.
> 
> Fasting gives your body a chance to repair itself. Your body gives off growth hormones that heals.
> You do not detox while fasting, your body is already clean after a few weeks of Banting.
> Diabetics benefit greatly by fasting. No insulin needed if you are not eating. They lose a lot more weight by fasting, because the body does not have to fight the food. It can heal and use the fat reserves.
> It is not for everyone. I fast every day in the week, 24 hour fast. Weekends I eat breakfast, if I am hungry.
> Only people that are fat adapted should try it, 3 -4 months of 100% Banting.
> 
> It is not the quantity of food you eat but the quality. The higher the quality of your food is the more your body will benefit from it, the less you need.
> 
> Very happy to keep Banting



your body needs 3-6 SMALL meals per day. eg. an avo... eating a nibble every 2-3 hours is best to keep metabolize going strong. You can still over eat when having 3 per day. Massive servings count as over eating. Making it harder for the body to process this large serving. Smaller servings more often during the day will help the body work more efficiently. This is not an old way of thinking at all. This is a method used by bodybuilders and athletes world wide to date. 

I have said MINIMUM 1.5L of water per day. your body needs 1-7L per day to function. And yes this EXCLUDES tea and coffee. 

Trust me, I have studied the body and deal with clients all day and do diet schemes aswell. 

Banting is a good way to loose weight but it is not a sustainable diet, and it will need to change to a cleaner healthier diet some day once all the fat has been taken off. I have had too many clients end up in hospital because of bad interpretations of banting. ie: Eating way to much butter and cream. Have lead to heart and circulatory problems. 

Keep it in mind that noakes has changed his story about 7 times in the past and he has recently also updated the banting due to health issues aswell. 

But good luck for the banting as it is working. Once you hit your goal. Looks at a more dairy free plan  this is what my clients have had much success with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hehehe ok we are not talking about bodybuilding here 

Normal people that have tried all the "balanced diets (ways of eating)" and only picked up weight over the years or those who develop diabetes , greatly benefit from Banting. 

Sure Noakes changed his mind and admitted to being wrong and is trying to correct it. Some of the best inventions in life came from nessesaty. Him getting sick was the eye opener to change things. 

I never said we eat big meals. As a matter of fact, banters eat small meals. We only eat small meals at night, side plate size and not heaped. 
My two men have omelettes in the morning with a dash of cream, mushrooms and salami in. That is also not a big meal. Lunch they would either have yogurt and granola or some biltong and nuts. 
All good fats and not much dairy. 

How can it not be sustainable? 
Do you know there are 3 lists? Green - eat well and lose weight. Orange - maintain your weight by adding this in in moderation. Red- don't ever have again. So it is completely sustainable. 
Portion size and how much you eat comes naturally. You learn to listen to your body and get to know it well, then give it what and how much it needs. Going back to nature is what it's about. Good fresh real food. No chemical shakes and pills and all that rubbish. 

Banting is not a dairy diet. Banting discourages massive amounts of dairy being used. 
We use coconut oil, butter, lard and macadamia nut oil for good fats. 
Fatty meat cuts and eggs are also good fats. Avocado is also good and freaked yummy 
There are many ways to get the fat you need 

Just with us 3, the changes are huge. 
Normal blood pressure
Normal blood sugar
Bad sinus is gone 
Headache, flashing eyes migraine are gone
IBS is gone
Depression is gone
Leg cramps are gone
Energy is higher then we ever thought possible
Weight is just falling off - while keeping muscle mass 

Our son's concentration improved. He now has confidence, smiles a lot and jokes around. Open happy kid, who can ask for more. 

It is still evolving, and I believe it will keep evolving. I personally stick with the lists and follow the brain doctor who wrote grain brain, to see what they come up with next. Then I use my own brain to decide if something sounds right or not - with my own research. 

We will for sure keep Banting and keep our benefits from it. 
It would be rather unwise of us to go back to the old "diets" lose all we have gained. 

Ps the list were setup by Sally-Ann Creed, a nutritionist that grew up with asthma from the age of 8, and found a way to cure herself with food. 
Her book "let food be your medicine " is a great nutritional guide. 

Go do some more research, you may be very surprised

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Ofcourse I dont know much Im just a Personal Trainer and Health coach..

Im glad you are doing so well on the diet. cutting carbs is definitly going to have the effect you are seeing. 

Iv been on 5-8% bodyfat for the past 3-4 years, 
Constantly Eating Clean.
Carbs - Sugars - Diary ...Out.. 

As for me doing my research, I have studied the body and Food for years now. 
There is ALOT MORE to food then you think. And I think you should maybe do some research. Or maybe just wait and see. 

I wish you the best for the future.


----------



## Bumblebabe

We have found the most awesome......uhm..... bread type thingy lol 
I'm not a microwave fan so next time I'll try just using the oven.

Recipe Carb free bread Mix: 
75g (5 Tblsp) Almond flour (we used macadamia flour)
2 eggs 
2 Tblsp cream c heese 
25g (1,5 Tblsp) Butter 
Half tsp baking powder. 

Mix until smooth batter forms. (1 minute on high if using hand mixer). 
Pour into a flat dish. (Small square Pyrex for square slices. Pie dish for wedges) 
Sprinkle with Sesame seeds on top. don't mix further. (optional) 
Microwave on high until set into a firm but soft "bread". Approx 4- 5 minutes on high. 
Slice to the sizes you want and toast on the stove in a lightly buttered hot pan or in a regular toaster. 
Tips: Turn stove to medium heat to get toast cooking longer and more crispy. 
PRESS DOWN with a spatula to get even toasting, flipping both sides. 

For grilled cheese sandwiches toast one side, flip and top with cheese while the other side is toasting. 

If making savoury/garlic flatbread, mix everything and place in a round pie dish (so you can cut into wedges). 
Then sprinkle the top of the uncooked mixture with the sesame seeds, mixed herbs and crushed garlic (without stirring them in) and BEFORE microwaving. This is so that they can set when cooked in microwave. If added after microwave step, they just fall off in the pan. Don't stir garlic and sesame seeds in because you want them to toast nicely on the top


I mixed it to a smooth mixture, poured into glass dish and topped it with mozzarella, garlic and origanium (not sure of the spelling)
Then microwaved it for about 3 min on high. Popped it out onto a baking pan and grilled it till golden brown.
Njummies!!!! Easy cheesy bread thingy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Made pizza tonight with the flat bread as a base 
Yum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

That was one awesome pizza 

The flat bread recipe also makes one delicious focaccia bread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

And we had braaid tjops with a sweet potato bake and a salad with homegrown tomatoes, spinach and Japanese mustard leaves and some olives and feta cheese!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> And we had braaid tjops with a sweet potato bake and a salad with homegrown tomatoes, spinach and Japanese mustard leaves and some olives and feta cheese!


Ah that sounds epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Here are some of the health benefits from fasting
http://authoritynutrition.com/10-health-benefits-of-intermittent-fasting/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bumblebabe said:


> Made pizza tonight with the flat bread as a base
> Yum
> View attachment 35440



That looks so tasty @Bumblebabe!
Yummy to the max
I think i need to pay a visit to tzaneen some time. He he

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Silver said:


> That looks so tasty @Bumblebabe!
> Yummy to the max
> I think i need to pay a visit to tzaneen some time. He he


Thanks 

You are welcome any time 
I love cooking for everyone, used to hate but now it's fun. 
Put some fat back in the food and it's awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

The other day a friend of my wife told her she had tried a wonderful low carb bread mix from Fruit and Veg.
SWMBO lashes out a fortune for a packet of the stuff and I see it makes bread,pap and other delicious goodies.
I make it................... Now I make LC flat breads with lots of herbs which are just about palatable,but **** me this stuff is the biggest lot of shite I have ever had the misfortune to eat.
Be warned,do not even for a nanosecond be tempted to try it and if after reading this you do then here is my recipe for it :
1.Cut open foil package carefully using scissors.
2.Dump contents directly into the bin.
3.Fill the empty foil pouch with LC ketchup and eat slowly.
Disclaimer ; Drink lots of water.
Its called HEBA
Now I have done the right thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Genosmate said:


> The other day a friend of my wife told her she had tried a wonderful low carb bread mix from Fruit and Veg.
> SWMBO lashes out a fortune for a packet of the stuff and I see it makes bread,pap and other delicious goodies.
> I make it................... Now I make LC flat breads with lots of herbs which are just about palatable,but **** me this stuff is the biggest lot of shite I have ever had the misfortune to eat.
> Be warned,do not even for a nanosecond be tempted to try it and if after reading this you do then here is my recipe for it :
> 1.Cut open foil package carefully using scissors.
> 2.Dump contents directly into the bin.
> 3.Fill the empty foil pouch with LC ketchup and eat slowly.
> Disclaimer ; Drink lots of water.
> Its called HEBA
> Now I have done the right thing.


lol, I've never tried the stuff because every story I've heard sound eerily similar to yours 

We generally avoid all these fancy "replacement" foods and just stick to real food 

Wifey is going to be making some Oxtail with Chocolate and Chili dumplings soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Genosmate said:


> The other day a friend of my wife told her she had tried a wonderful low carb bread mix from Fruit and Veg.
> SWMBO lashes out a fortune for a packet of the stuff and I see it makes bread,pap and other delicious goodies.
> I make it................... Now I make LC flat breads with lots of herbs which are just about palatable,but **** me this stuff is the biggest lot of shite I have ever had the misfortune to eat.
> Be warned,do not even for a nanosecond be tempted to try it and if after reading this you do then here is my recipe for it :
> 1.Cut open foil package carefully using scissors.
> 2.Dump contents directly into the bin.
> 3.Fill the empty foil pouch with LC ketchup and eat slowly.
> Disclaimer ; Drink lots of water.
> Its called HEBA
> Now I have done the right thing.



I feel your pain


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> lol, I've never tried the stuff because every story I've heard sound eerily similar to yours
> 
> We generally avoid all these fancy "replacement" foods and just stick to real food
> 
> Wifey is going to be making some Oxtail with Chocolate and Chili dumplings soon



Oh I am, am I

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Oh I am, am I


Ooh, and I so need that recipe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> Ooh, and I so need that recipe!


Sure, the recipe can be found in this book

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Andre said:


> Ooh, and I so need that recipe!


Bargain http://www.takealot.com/all/?qsearch=tasty+wastenots&_sb=1&_dt=all&_r=1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hi Guys
I thought it was time for a proper update 
@BumbleBee


----------



## Bumblebabe

Now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## boxerulez

Bumblebabe said:


> Now
> View attachment 67078


Nice!

I started banting at 178kg

3months got down to 139... fell off wagon now hovering around 150kg

Will jump back on LCHF as soon as my SO finds employment as I just cannot afford all the bacon on one salary.

I had to lose weight urgently. I could not get up from working on the floor under a car anymore... turned into one of those embarrassing roll over jump up moves every time. Just hand enough and decided to do it.

I mever stopped Soda though... just started buying Coke Zero and it did not affect my weightloss at all.

Next time though I am going water as my only beverage... I will try anyway.


My mother lost over 50kg now also. She just hit 99.8kg a week ago and I am so proud of her.

I hope I get down to 100 also bit i will be a long journey losing another 50kg especially being 1.97m tall with a big frame.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Now
> View attachment 67078


Beautiful people!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

boxerulez said:


> Nice!
> 
> I started banting at 178kg
> 
> 3months got down to 139... fell off wagon now hovering around 150kg
> 
> Will jump back on LCHF as soon as my SO finds employment as I just cannot afford all the bacon on one salary.
> 
> I had to lose weight urgently. I could not get up from working on the floor under a car anymore... turned into one of those embarrassing roll over jump up moves every time. Just hand enough and decided to do it.
> 
> I mever stopped Soda though... just started buying Coke Zero and it did not affect my weightloss at all.
> 
> Next time though I am going water as my only beverage... I will try anyway.
> 
> 
> My mother lost over 50kg now also. She just hit 99.8kg a week ago and I am so proud of her.
> 
> I hope I get down to 100 also bit i will be a long journey losing another 50kg especially being 1.97m tall with a big frame.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Well done!! 

40kg in just 3 months is incredible!!

The sooner you start again the better.
The problem with the sodas is not the weight loss, its the chemicals that will come back to bite you one day.

Well done to your mom, I am so happy for her too
It really is life changing


----------



## boxerulez

Bumblebabe said:


> Well done!!
> 
> 40kg in just 3 months is incredible!!
> 
> The sooner you start again the better.
> The problem with the sodas is not the weight loss, its the chemicals that will come back to bite you one day.
> 
> Well done to your mom, I am so happy for her too
> It really is life changing


Everything in the world that exists is made up of a chemical bond so my fear of chemicals are gone. Mostly.

I am still very afraid of dihydrogen monoxide though.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Awesome! I'm a Banter - have been for 4 and a half years...lost 25 initially and have been maintaining ever since.
I'm one of those 'strict ones' and have not 'cheated' since the get go. My only sweet indulgence is vaping!
Nice to see there are more of 'us' here!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Rude Rudi said:


> Awesome! I'm a Banter - have been for 4 and a half years...lost 25 initially and have been maintaining ever since.
> I'm one of those 'strict ones' and have not 'cheated' since the get go. My only sweet indulgence is vaping!
> Nice to see there are more of 'us' here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hi @Rude Rudi 

That is awesome well done 

Great to meet another "strict Banter"
The effects of the gluten hits me personally very hard. Long list of bad health gone with in months of starting.
Cheating is just not an option and the food it too good to even consider it 

Will share some of our favorite recipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Best pizza ever. 
No fuss base

2 big hand full grated cheddar 
1 hand full grated mozzarella 
1 tbsp Parmesan powder
2 eggs
Garlic
Italian herbs
2 tbsp coconut flour
2 tbsp yogurt

Mix all together and spread out on an extra large baking pan covered with baking paper. You must use the paper. 
Keep spreading, you'll get used to how to do it. I use a teflon spatula. Bake on 180C for 10-15 min, or till golden. 
Option to turn and bake for another 5 min.

Take out and cool for about 5 min. 
Add topping and bake till top cheese is melted.

My topping
Tomato spread first, tomato paste mixed with garlic. 
2/3 covered with sliced small tomatoes, cooked ham (not processed stuff), salami, green pepper, mushrooms and mozzarella.









Totally njummies





The whole lot makes 6 servings, so we breakfast on the rest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Hello Banters! 
Join this thread and tell us of your experiences with Banting.

I started Banting last year and lost 13kg. in about 6 months. I had never felt better; I was full of energy; my moods were stable ... in general, I was a happy-chappie.

As a diabetic, I found Banting to be the perfect eating plan, because carbs are a no-no for both diabetics and Banters. What I loved most about Banting was the increased fat!! Oooooh nothing better than to be "forced" to eat bacon, a lamb chop with lots of fat, fried fish .... Oh my!!! All the things that I love!

Have you noticed anything about my post? Have you perhaps noticed that it's written in the past tense? Here's the thing - I was doing so well on Banting until I walked into Spar one day (it's all their fault). I saw packets of Xmas mince pies. Who could resist that? I bought a packet of 6, with the intention of eating one and giving the rest to my neighbour. It didn't happen. 

That was Dec. 2016; it's now Dec. 2017 and I just haven't got back on track. From time to time, yes, but as Banters know, Banting is all-or-nothing. Time to time just doesn't work. 

New Year's Resolution: Back on Banting!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Hooked @BumbleBee and his wife @Bumblebabe are both unbelievable ambassadors for Banting... and they are experts if you need help! Their transformation was nothing short of spectacular!

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Hooked
Have moved your post and Rob Fisher's reply to the existing Banting thread
Take a look, quite a lot of banters on the forum it would seem

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Banting is a good start but not suited for everyone. I need 60-80g of carbs a day else I hit the 3's on my monitor very quickly, and using a CGM I have seen high 2's while I sleep, which prompted the doctor to take me off of glucophage at the beginning of the year so my liver could dump a bit of sugar for me.

Intermittent fasting in my opinion is just as important as low/moderate carb intake, it stimulated far more visceral fat burning for me which is probably a bit more important than abdominal fat burning.

Can vouch for @BumbleBee and his wife, he was super helpful when I asked questions and put me on the right track, his wife @Bumblebabe has an awesome facebook page, just don't write bad reviews ok @Hooked ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

Some amazing stories here need to kick into gear also....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> Banting is a good start but not suited for everyone. I need 60-80g of carbs a day else I hit the 3's on my monitor very quickly, and using a CGM I have seen high 2's while I sleep, which prompted the doctor to take me off of glucophage at the beginning of the year so my liver could dump a bit of sugar for me.
> 
> Intermittent fasting in my opinion is just as important as low/moderate carb intake, it stimulated far more visceral fat burning for me which is probably a bit more important than abdominal fat burning.
> 
> Can vouch for @BumbleBee and his wife, he was super helpful when I asked questions and put me on the right track, his wife @Bumblebabe has an awesome facebook page, just don't write bad reviews ok @Hooked ?



@Feliks Karp Could you pls. give me the link/name of Bumblebabe's FB page? I promise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> @Feliks Karp Could you pls. give me the link/name of Bumblebabe's FB page? I promise



This is the page which is going to be phased out soon
https://www.facebook.com/Banting-WITH-Success-287383318268193/

@Bumblebabe is starting a new page for her new shop which will be her main FB page from now on, this is the new page
https://www.facebook.com/Living-Proof-Health-Wellness-store-324326888047656/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

BumbleBee said:


> This is the page which is going to be phased out soon
> https://www.facebook.com/Banting-WITH-Success-287383318268193/
> 
> @Bumblebabe is starting a new page for her new shop which will be her main FB page from now on, this is the new page
> https://www.facebook.com/Living-Proof-Health-Wellness-store-324326888047656/



@BumbleBee I've had a look - very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Anybody up for a Banting/Atkins challenge? I am clocking just short of 100 whereas I should be around 80. I'd be happy getting to 85 though.

Getting a small group together for moral support and information sharing of each others efforts would be a good motivator.

Regards


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Raindance said:


> Anybody up for a Banting/Atkins challenge? I am clocking just short of 100 whereas I should be around 80. I'd be happy getting to 85 though.
> 
> Getting a small group together for moral support and information sharing of each others efforts would be a good motivator.
> 
> Regards



I'm Keen - not 100% Banting but rather keto. Very similar though and would appreciate the support!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> I'm Keen - not 100% Banting but rather keto. Very similar though and would appreciate the support!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great!

And then there were two, let us see whom else is interested.

Regards


----------



## 87hunter

I'd be keen, just find it expensive as wife is pregnant and would have to cook two meals


----------



## Bumblebabe

What ya all doing while I’m not looking 

@Feliks Karp well done 
Yes find your own balance.
Even @BumbleBee ’s carbs are higher, or he starts looking like a skeleton 

Kido does very well on low carb (25-50g)


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hi Everyone

I do groups for Banting beginners and seasoned Banters.
Its online and comes with manuals and recipes. You also get the first week meal plan to start with.
We keep it simple and the support is there when you need it.

I qualified as a Banting coach in 2016 and have been coaching over 200 people. I am backed by Sally Ann Creed, she is the nutritional therapist behind the Banting movement. I am studying further through the Australian nutritional council. 
We do the individual coaching because one size does not fit all. We find what works for you.

Also there are many cost effective short cuts that may help you reach your goal.
Each person that signs up automatically joins my permanent group for continued support and help where needed.

We have a love all approach where no one gets left behind.

As fellow vapers, we could do our own group 

Pm me for more details

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Bumblebabe said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I do groups for Banting beginners and seasoned Banters.
> Its online and comes with manuals and recipes. You also get the first week meal plan to start with.
> We keep it simple and the support is there when you need it.
> 
> I qualified as a Banting coach in 2016 and have been coaching over 200 people. I am backed by Sally Ann Creed, she is the nutritional therapist behind the Banting movement. I am studying further through the Australian nutritional council.
> We do the individual coaching because one size does not fit all. We find what works for you.
> 
> Also there are many cost effective short cuts that may help you reach your goal.
> Each person that signs up automatically joins my permanent group for continued support and help where needed.
> 
> We have a love all approach where no one gets left behind.
> 
> As fellow vapers, we could do our own group
> 
> Pm me for more details


Great news, thank you @Bumblebabe. Just confirmed I am one Big Mac with large fries away from tripple figures. 


Urgent intervention is needed.

PM incomming.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Khan83

Hey guys . This is not so much banting related but couldn't thing of a better place to ask.

Are any of you experiencing sagging/hanging skin during your weightloss? I've seen pics of people that lost a lot of weight & the excess skin at the end looks terrible.

Started dieting about a month ago & need to lose around 30-40kgs. A little worried about the saggy skin after I'm done losing the poundage


----------



## Feliks Karp

Khan83 said:


> Hey guys . This is not so much banting related but couldn't thing of a better place to ask.
> 
> Are any of you experiencing sagging/hanging skin during your weightloss? I've seen pics of people that lost a lot of weight & the excess skin at the end looks terrible.
> 
> Started dieting about a month ago & need to lose around 30-40kgs. A little worried about the saggy skin after I'm done losing the poundage



Depends how obese you are *and* how quickly you lose the weight. When I got sick I put on the kilos quite quickly and I have a few stretch marks on my arms and my lower belly. Excess skin and stretch marks are just par for the course, better a few cosmetic issues than diabetes/heart disease etc. - also they can corrected with surgery/time if they really bother you.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Khan83 said:


> Hey guys . This is not so much banting related but couldn't thing of a better place to ask.
> 
> Are any of you experiencing sagging/hanging skin during your weightloss? I've seen pics of people that lost a lot of weight & the excess skin at the end looks terrible.
> 
> Started dieting about a month ago & need to lose around 30-40kgs. A little worried about the saggy skin after I'm done losing the poundage



I absolutely love my flab. 
Rather the flab than the extra 67kg

Add a good quality collagen(not cheap crap), make lots of bone broth to add to your daily foods. 
Great for the gut health and skin all over.

Change your mind set to what you will walk away with and all the amazing benefits coming your way.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Raindance said:


> Great news, thank you @Bumblebabe. Just confirmed I am one Big Mac with large fries away from tripple figures.
> View attachment 116888
> 
> Urgent intervention is needed.
> 
> PM incomming.
> 
> Regards



Replied

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

Feliks Karp said:


> Depends how obese you are *and* how quickly you lose the weight. When I got sick I put on the kilos quite quickly and I have a few stretch marks on my arms and my lower belly. Excess skin and stretch marks are just par for the course, better a few cosmetic issues than diabetes/heart disease etc. - also they can corrected with surgery/time if they really bother you.


Thanks @Feliks Karp . Been crash dieting since my mid 20s but it never lasted. This time though I am taking it slow. Think being diagnosed with diabetes recently was actually a blessing in disguise as the change in lifestyle has really started helping with the weightloss.


----------



## Khan83

Bumblebabe said:


> I absolutely love my flab.
> Rather the flab than the extra 67kg
> 
> Add a good quality collagen(not cheap crap), make lots of bone broth to add to your daily foods.
> Great for the gut health and skin all over.
> 
> Change your mind set to what you will walk away with and all the amazing benefits coming your way.


Thanks @Bumblebabe . I also read up on bone broth benefits & looking to give it a try.

I do agree with you though regarding the benefits outweighing the drawbacks. The few changes I've made to the diet/lifestyle have left me feeling great. Can only imagine how good its gona feel once I'm close to goal weight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

We all deserve so much more. 

When looking back at the last 3 years, I realize that I am not that person anymore. Have not been her for a very long time. 

Looking at the photo you may think first of the weight loss, but I’m taking about the ME. The tired and emotionally drained me, sad and scared and shy and trying very hard to hide. Please just don’t see me, don’t point at me or call out to me, that ME. 

I like the ME now. I want to be me
I love being me!! I want to see other people, I want to help and be there. I want to show up
I want to dance and sing and feel the joy, the joy I gained and love so much. 
The pure joy that I appreciate every single day in every moment

That is what my wish is for each and every one, everywhere. 

Find your joy, loving life is what it’s about for me

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Bumblebabe

My latest video

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebabe said:


> My latest video




Good video, thanks @Bumblebabe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Today is *World Chocolate Day*, but that doesn't mean that Banters and/or diabetics need to feel sorry for themselves! 
Here's some of my favourite Banting recipes. I've included the links but I don't know if they still work, since I downloaded these recipes a loooong time ago.

*Hot Chocolate for One*
http://www.bantingwarehouse.com/banting-blog/recipes/item/hot- 

¼ cup cream
4 tsp butter (I use salted butter, but you can use unsalted butter if you wish.)
4 tsp cocoa powder
1 tsp Xylitol

In a cup or small microwaveable bowl, heat the cream, butter, cocoa powder and Xylitol. Microwave for about 30 seconds on High (100% power).
Stir very well to dissolve most of the cocoa. Not all will dissolve. This is fine.
Pour the hot chocolate into an espresso mug or small cup. Drink immediately. Use a teaspoon to get to the thick cocoa at the bottom. Delish!

DALENE’S TIPS: (the creator of the recipe)
• Need a bit of a kick? Add a tiny pinch of cayenne pepper to the hot chocolate.
• In need of a little comfort? Add a sprinkle of cinnamon to the hot choc.


*Tim Noakes Chocolate Fat Shake Recipe*

http://paleopower.co.za/tim-noakes-chocolate-fat-shake/
This is a great option not only for endurance athletes, but also for anyone who is struggling to control their appetite or weight.
• 150ml full cream milk 
• 50g butter (again, organic is best)
• 50ml cream
• 200ml coconut cream
• 1tbsp sugar-free hot chocolate, cocoa powder or some chunks of 80% chocolate
• ¼ tsp salt
• optional – add fresh or frozen berries, vanilla extract, almond nut butter
• for extra sweetness you can also add xylitol or stevia


• For the cold version…
Blend the mixture with a stick blender, drink & enjoy

• For the hot version…
you just need to warm all the mixture above in a saucepan, blend & drink


*"Nutella"*

This one is my favourite - probably because it's ready within a minute!

Total Carbs: 25.1g
Total Sugar: 4.1g

1 tbsp nut butter (peanut / hazelnut / macadamia
1 tbsp cocoa
1 tbsp coconut oil, melted
Xylitol to taste

Stir until smooth … and guzzle!

_My comment: 
Peanut butter: For me it needs a little sweetener, but I'm not a fan of xylitol. The macadamia butter is the best as it has a naturally slightly sweet flavour._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andile_kelly

Bumblebabe said:


> Now after making crackle as per picture below. We have a 3rd bottle of lard.
> 1/2 a bottle that will taste different.
> Added some Himalayan salt to the crackle
> 
> View attachment 19501
> View attachment 19502



Great discovery champ


----------

